# AGOT - Winter is Coming - Solo - Chapter 1 & 2



## Widowmaker (Oct 17, 2005)

The year is 194. King Daeron II has ruled for ten years. Trouble is brewing, there is talk of King Daeron not being the rightful heir to the Iron Throne. Some say Prince Daemon Blackfyre is the rightful ruler, others say Daeron is King. No one knows for sure but one thing is for certain, Winter is Coming!!

As Karrwin rides south on his horse the echoes of his father’s voice ring in his head. Suddenly Karrwin is back in Winterfell. Sitting before Karrwin are his father Lord Edward Stark and his older half-brother Ser Artos Stark. Standing over a map of the Seven Kingdoms is Maester Garth. Slowly Edward looks up from the map, donning a serious face. 

“Maester Garth has stated your studies are near complete.” Edward states as he looks you square in the eyes “I know you have little love of the Wall and you see little for yourself in Winterfell. Troubles are brewing in south. I cannot go south, I am Warden of the North. And your brother is needed here to help with the defense of the North.”

With some hesitation and a long glance towards Maester Garth, Lord Edward continues. “I need you to travel south and represent House Stark. You are emissary of the North. You have my full authority to make decisions for House Stark. Artos and I have discussed this at length.” As his name is mentioned your brother looks at you with one of his looks of protest, as if he has lost another argument with father. 

Edward continues “I need you to figure what is going on in the south. There is speak of the King and his half-brother fighting over the throne. While swords have not been crossed yet, I see lines being drawn. My concern is for the safety of the North and our duty to protect our people.”

“As I said before figure out what is happening. Before you make any major decisions try to consult me, send ravens. But if a decision must be made use your best judgment, I trust you” your father states.

He points to the map laid out on the table in front of you, tracing a route with his finger. “You will travel to White Harbor, from there I have arraigned for a ship to take you to King’s Landing.” Both he and your brother look at you as King’s Landing is mentioned. “From King’s Landing you will travel to Bitterbridge via the Roseroad. You must make it there in little over a month. Lord Thommas Fossoway and Lord Harmon Caswell are holding the “Grand Tournament” this year. Many of the Great Houses will be in attendance. It is time House Stark joined in the Tournament.”

“You will not be going alone. I have spoken with Maester Garth, Septon Altain, and Eon. They all feel you are a capable leader. Therefore I am sending you with quite a host. Good luck to you my son. Remember trust only those you are sure of.” A day later you left Winterfell.

The jolting of your horse wakes you from your trance. You are over just an hour away from Bitterbridge. As you look back over the train you see a few familiar faces. Riding next to you is your close friend, Brandon Manderly. Marcus Hornwood had to stay at Winterfell. Your father sent Eon Umber as your advisor. A host of guards has also been sent, most of the men you recognize. One person you have got to know since you left Winterfell is Maester Jeremiah, a Maester sent to assist Maester Garth. Although Maester Garth says he needs no help. Jeremiah is about the same age as you and comes from House Hightower.

As you finally make it to Bitterbridge, your journey seems almost over, you are informed that you must travel another hour south. Between Bitterbridge and Cider Hill a large tournament ground has been set up. After another hour on the horse and a nearly noon you finally make it to the area. As you approach you can see a small city of pavalian tents being raised. You see the camp is busy - there must be nearly 5,000 people here alone. You are directed to an area.

As your men start to set up your tent in area. You see nearby other tents are being moved and shifted to make room for yours. As you look around you can see you are near the tournament grounds themselves. You see the banners of many houses. Amongst those you easily recognize are the Targaryen Pavalian a bit distant but alone, the Tyrell green is at the head, the Baratheon gold nearby, and many more. 

For a short period your wonder getting familiar with the surroundings, the general rumor and talk is how the Starks have come to a tournament. You seem to be the talk as of now. You makre your return to your tent, it is nearly complete and set up, things are being put in place. 

Brandon Manderly, Eon Umber, and Maester Jeremiah catch up with you in what would be the reception area of your pavalian tent. Brandon speaks first "They are calling you Lord Stark. It seems strange considering your father is not here and he's not dead."

Maester Jeremiah "It's not so much as a insult, as a honor. They don't know what to call you. You are not "the Lord Stark", but you are also not a knight so they don't want to call you Ser. In the south almost all men are knights or lords. They are calling you "Lord Stark" as an honor."

Eon just grumbles and laughs at the Maester's words.

Brandon continues "There is talk of the tournament last five whole days!!! I would ask your permission to enter my name into tournament, your Lord." He says the last bit seriously.

Maester Jeremiah states "It may do well for you, my Lord to enter the tournament as well. I know the Starks are not tournament fighters, but your father sent you here to find out what is going. The only way to gain the trust of the southern lords is to act like them. They will always see you as an outsider. You must adapt to there ways."

Eon laughs again "For once I understand something that comes out a Maester's mouth. I would enter just to see what type of fighting men they are, but then again a tournament is not real battle. Its the closest thing you are going to get in the south. And as far as adapting to there ways - We are from the North, not the south! I am proud to call myself a Northman."


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2005)

Karrwin Stark was quiet and kept to himself during most of the trip south. His thoughts were on his father's words and his coming task. He was excited that he finally had a task, something to do, something important. At the same time, he realized the dreadful importance of what he was about. If war truly might break out, then it was critical he make sure his father was aware of what was going on and could be prepared. 

He thought, too, of the look his half-brother, Artos, had given him when his father had spoken to him. It was clear that Artos disapproved of Karrwin doing this. No doubt he was jealous. Well, that was too bad, Karrwin thought. He is the heir and has always been given the highest honor. _Now it's my turn_. He liked his brother and did not think ill of him. They had just never got along well. 

Karrwin was still a bit shocked over his father's words that Eon, Maester Garth, and Septon Altain felt he was a capable leader. No one had ever told him that before. He enjoyed the tasks that came with leadership and it seemed to come easy to him, however he did not think that it was anything to be noticed by his mentors. Whatever they thought, this was his chance to _do _something and he was determined to do it right. 

The spectacle of the tournament grounds does little to impress Karrwin. He had been to a grand tournament before and he held the Stark view of tournaments. War is not a game. Not to mention, his incident with Viserys Targaryen did not give him fond memories from the previous tourney. He walked around the grounds given to the Starks, chatting briefly with his men here, helping to drive in a tent stake there. 



> Brandon Manderly, Eon Umber, and Maester Jeremiah catch up with you in what would be the reception area of your pavalian tent. Brandon speaks first "They are calling you Lord Stark. It seems strange considering your father is not here and he's not dead."
> 
> Maester Jeremiah "It's not so much as a insult, as a honor. They don't know what to call you. You are not "the Lord Stark", but you are also not a knight so they don't want to call you Ser. In the south almost all men are knights or lords. They are calling you "Lord Stark" as an honor."




"Yes, southroners and their titles and forms of address. It is an obsession with them." Karrwin shakes his head. 



> Brandon continues "There is talk of the tournament last five whole days!!! I would ask your permission to enter my name into tournament, your Lord." He says the last bit seriously.
> 
> Maester Jeremiah states "It may do well for you, my Lord to enter the tournament as well. I know the Starks are not tournament fighters, but your father sent you here to find out what is going. The only way to gain the trust of the southern lords is to act like them. They will always see you as an outsider. You must adapt to there ways."
> 
> Eon laughs again "For once I understand something that comes out a Maester's mouth. I would enter just to see what type of fighting men they are, but then again a tournament is not real battle. Its the closest thing you are going to get in the south. And as far as adapting to there ways - We are from the North, not the south! I am proud to call myself a Northman."




Karrwin claps Brandon on the back. "Of course, you may enter. You should enter as well, Eon. As for myself, I am not sure. I am no knight to be tilting in tournaments. Besides, I may learn more by observing from the sidelines." Karrwin puts his hand on his chin, stroking his thin shadow of a beard. "If the other Lords seem to make an issue of me not joining the jousting, I may, _may_, enter the melee. I would be much more comfortable there. I would prefer not to do that, though. Eon, a word with you please." He gestures the large man aside for privacy. 

Karrwin walks as they talk. "Have some of your men that you trust spend some time mingling with the other guardsmen. I want to know what the talk amonst the smallfolk is. I will have to try and talk to the other Lords and play their game to find out what is happening in King's Landing."


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 19, 2005)

Maester Jeremiah states "I am glad the title does not bother you to much my lord. I am glad that is setteled."

"Before you go Karrwin, there are three melee's this year, if you enter one you enter them all. There is the traditional mass melee. Then there a two man melee, you are assigned a partner and the two of you must work together to make it until the end. And the last is a House Melee. Each House is allowed to enter ten men into the fight. The last house standing wins." Brandon states to you. "Thank you for allowing me to enter."

As you walk with Eon he stops and thinks for a moment and then continues with you. He looks at you for a moment and puts a large grin on his face. "I am just thinking of something your father said. He said you are 'cunning as a fox'. Now I see what he means. Your father was no fool, he sent me with a few men who might be useful in the south he said. I will send them out as soon as we are settled here."

"I am concerned though about the tournament. While I know men can die in a tournament I don't think you will. I made a vow to your father to protect you. These new fights sound as if they may present a problem with me protecting you. If I must enter the melee, I will be by your side the entire time." Eon says. When he speaks the last bit you almost get the feeling he looks at you as if you were his son.

As you are talking a Thom Snow, son of Ser Randall Snow Winterfell's Master-at-Arms, and another man enter the tent. "Excuse me Karrwin, this is Tyler Fossoway. He has been assigned to House Stark for the remainder of the tournament."

Tyler is a short man, you would figure he is only 5'6" if lucky. He wears the apple of the Fossoway's upon his chest. He doesn't appear to be a knight or swordsman of any type. And his stance and clothing don't make him to be a noble or courtier of any type. 

"Lord Stark it is my pleasure to me you. I am also pleased to meet you. I have been assigned by Lord Fossoway to see to your needs. You felt you may need some assitance while you were here. I was also instructed by my distant cousin Ser Stuart to wish you the best of luck. He says Winterfell misses you already."


----------



## Starman (Oct 21, 2005)

> Brandon states to you. "Thank you for allowing me to enter."




"Of course, Brandon. Just take a care you don't get hurt. I don't want to have to explain to your father what happened." Karrwin smiles and claps his friend on the back. 



> "Lord Stark it is my pleasure to me you. I am also pleased to meet you. I have been assigned by Lord Fossoway to see to your needs. You felt you may need some assitance while you were here. I was also instructed by my distant cousin Ser Stuart to wish you the best of luck. He says Winterfell misses you already."




Karrwin's cool grey eyes appraise Fossoway. A spy, perhaps. He will bear watching. "Thank you for the kind words and the assistance, Lord Fossoway. Why don't we go back to my tent to talk further? I could use something to drink. Eon, could you find Maester Jeremiah and meet me back there."


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 21, 2005)

Eon nods and walks off heading back towards were you left the Maester. 

Tyler looks at you "It is not necessary to call my Lord. I am along way removed from a title and I am no knight. My duty is to serve. If I am luckly one day I will be a steward to a great lord. Shall we walk my Lord." Tyler states and starts walking following your lead.

"I am sincere in my duty. I am sure you have some doubts and fears about my loyalty. As I said before I am hear to serve you. My cousin knew some time ago that you were sent south, he sent me word and asked that I look out for you. If you must know where my loyalty lies, I will be honest. First off I serve my cousin, Ser Stuart, now in residence at Winterfell. Second it lies with you. If you wish to think me a spy so be it, but the only person I will be spying for is Ser Stuart and your father." Tyler states as you walk to your tent.

You know Ser Stuart to be a stallwart companion of your father's. He has lived at Winterfell longer than you have been alive. Although every few years he travels south for some time. He has always returned. As a child Ser Stuart seemed cold and grim. He aged faster than most men. But he is still a good rider and advisor to your father. If he had any fault it would be, well cold. 

"I know you are not familiar with the ways of the south. I will answer you honestly and to best of my ability. May I suggest that you keep to guards with you at all times. These are dangerous times. While you may feel safe, I can say the North will play a important role in the upcoming troubles. You will be coveted by both sides and many more. I see we have arrived." Tyler continues as you make it to your destination. 

Standing no far off is Eon and Maester Jeremiah. Shadowing your every move is Thom Snow.


----------



## Starman (Oct 27, 2005)

Karrwin nods as Tyler talks, listening carefully. When they reach his tent, he waves for Eon and the maester to join them. He pours himself a cup of wine and offers some to the others. He sits down and sips at his drink, seemingly lost in thought for a moment. Then he looks at Tyler.

"You're right. I'm not sure if I can trust you. The old blood runs in my veins and I feel as a stranger in these southron lands. I have been south before and the one thing I learned is that people _are _ different here. However, you have given me no reason to distrust you, so I am in your hands. 

"First, I need to know what the schedule of events will be for the tournament."


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 29, 2005)

Tyler looks at you “You are wise not to trust me, I have not earned any respect. I walk into your camp and expect you trust. I am the fool, please excuse me.” He says.

He continues “The tournament is to last 9 days. Here is a brief list of the all the events. Tomorrow is ’The Hosting’ Lord Tyrell, Lord Ashford, and Lord Fossoway will have a feast at mid-afternoon in the center field. They will welcome everyone. That should last through to the night. There will be dancing and singing. There will also be much politics – teams will be formed and alliances made. I am sure there will also be talk of King and his brother.”

“The first event is the list. It is traditional in the Reach to have the Knightly events first. This last two days. On the fourth day is the pageant. No one knows what the pageant is this year.”

“Then there is a break on the fifth day is another feast. This break is to allow everyone to rest and reorganize. New alliances will be made. Again there will be a feast in the center field. It will start at sunset and last through the night.”

“The next day is the first melee. This melee is the traditional melee where the last man standing wins. The next day is the house or team melee where you will be allowed to lead and fight with you men. The next day is the two-man melee. In this one you will be teamed up with another man. From what I have heard the two of you will tied together.”

“Finally comes the end on the last day the winner of the tournament is announced and traditionally the King grants the winner one wish. In the past men have been knighted and given land, others have been made Lords, others have asked for wives, and in one case a man was appointed to the Kingsguard.” Tyler finishes.


----------



## Starman (Nov 2, 2005)

"Somehow, I doubt you are a fool, Tyler. I may not fully trust you, yet, but I do respect you and I am grateful for your counsel.

"Eon, continue with what we discussed earlier. Make sure a few men stay sober tomorrow to deal with anyone who overindulges and anything else that might come up. Those who wish to enter the list may do so, as well.

Karrwin scratches his short beard. _It's barely started and I'm all ready starting to feel the weight of my responsibility. _ He gets up and paces in the cramped tent. "Tell me, Tyler, what do you know of the situation with the Targaryens. Does it truly look like war is coming?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 2, 2005)

Eon nods at your command and disappears. While you are thinking for a few moments you can hear Eon yelling at some men and talking to others. 

Tyler puts his hand to his chin and appears to be thinking for a few moments. "May I sit?" he says point to a chest. "This may take a little bit."

Tyler sits and continues "I know you know the general jist of the situation between King Daeron and Prince Daemon. This situation is made worse by the fact that the King has been on the Throne for ten years, but he has not married or have an heir. His younger brother is his heir, but there is something not right about him. If the King were to die, I don't think the Viserys would sit on the Iron Throne. The noble lords would not support him."

"The situation is different with King Daeron. He has been in power to long. He has made many political allies. Many families both small and Great have to much riding on the current king. But he has had to keep Prince Daemon close. Since the day he took power he was forced to have Daemon on his Small Council. Daemon holds a lot of power being the Master of Laws. He is probably second only to the King's Hand."

"As to war, no one knows. Of late the King has become more irrational and 'unstable', if that is the best word to describe it, but he has started to make decsions without consulting the Small Council or the Hand. I fear that he will make a decsion that will lead to war. Many of the Houses talk of war and lines are being drawn. I would say a something is going to start a fire and no one is going to be able to put it out."

"As for Prince Daemon, I do not know the man. But from what I have heard he does not covet the Iron Throne. This is rumor, but from what I have heard he wishes to find a way to prove that King Daeron is the son of the Dragonknight. If he can then the King would have no choice but to step down. The King would be a bastard child of a Kingsguard, not the King. Let alone the repercussions of the Kingsguard issue."

"As for the Great Houses. Many wish to go to war. They simply wish to gain more power and rid themselves of enemies. The only houses that are for sures is House Arryn. They have been loyal to the King since the day he took the Throne. I know your House for example houses the son of the Prince Daemon. But I know also that your father is wise and will side with the side he feels is legitamit and honorable. House Baratheon has always supported the King, but as I have said as of late the King has made rash decsions, especially in regards to Dorne. The Baratheons hate the Dornemen, but the King has been talking and working with the Dorne recently. The Tyrells are the sameway, they have suffered Dornish raids for centuries and do not like them, but at the same time the Reach is a little kingdom by itself. Politics and such have been played out and will continue.The Tully's, Lannister's, and Greyjoy's who know where they stand."

"That is the short version. So to answer your question: is a war coming? Yes but the question is when and who starts it. Prince Daemon will not, I would have said the King would not either, but now I don't know."


----------



## Starman (Nov 3, 2005)

Karrwin sighs. "Gods, what have I stepped into." He stands silently for a minute.

"Thank you, master Tyler, you have been most helpful. I think tomorrow is going to be a long day. I may not know how these southroners think, but I will have to learn. Maester, do you have anything to add?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 4, 2005)

Tyler nods his head at your compliment. 

The Maester seems shocked for a minute and then comes alive. "I would say that he sums it up very well. It is strange for me to say so, but I assumed you knew most of this. I forget that I have the advantage of being raised in the South. I am not used to the Northern ways yet."

"I would add that from the few conversations I have been present with Maester Garth and your father in Winterfell, I would say your father leans towards the Blackfyre side of things. I believe your father thinks the King is a just and qualified ruler, he just doesn't in the King's Lineage."


----------



## Starman (Nov 7, 2005)

"Yes, things seem much more simple in the north. I don't think that we northerners will ever be comfortable in the south. The blood of the first men still runs strong in us.

"Tomorrow I suppose I will have my first chance to see how things are amongst the royal family. For now, though, I should make sure my men are settled. Thank you, both for your counsel. I will see you again fro dinner."

Karrwin waits for Maester Jeremiah and Tyler to leave. He sits for a moment, drinking his wine, and pondering tomorrow's events. _What do we become if we disregard the law everytime it leads to a situation we don't like? Viserys would make a poor king, but he wouldn't be the first. Why must we even get involved?_ With a shake of his head, he stands and leaves the tent to check on his men.


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 7, 2005)

As you leave the tent you can see most of the men are settling in and getting the area prepared. About dozen men are on guard duty. Half of those men are stationary, the others are on two men patrols. The servants are busy preparing and taking care of things. 

After sometime of walking around you notice the sun is setting and you are getting hungry. The smell of food cooking can be smealt on the field. If one thing seems to be the same in the south it is dinner time.

Most of the men are starting to make there way to the dinner tent. Most of men seem happy, morale is high and things seem to well with the men. A few talk of the strange southern ways.

As you make your way to the dinner tent. Eon stops you. "You have a guest. I think you should see him immediately!"


----------



## Starman (Nov 7, 2005)

"Lead on." Karrwin says and gestures for his large friend to do so. _What is going on now?_


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 8, 2005)

As you follow Eon to your entryway of your tent, you notice he seems a little nervous and offset. As you enter into the entryway you see a large group of men standing. You notice the two guards standing to the side wear the royal three headed Targaryen dragons although the colors have been reversed with black being the predominate color instead of red.

A tall man standing almost six and half feet stands before you. He has silver hair and deep purple eyes. The man is in his mid to late thirties. He is well built and has a air of confidence about him. 

Eon backs off to the side and states "My Lord may I introduce Prince Daemon Blackfyre." 

Daemon nods his head and says "It is my pleasure to meet the son of Lord Edward Stark. Your father and I have been friends for some time. May I introduce the rest of my group."

He take a few steps towards a man who wears the sigil of three orange castles on a black background. The man is warrior who has aged well. Although out of his prime the man seems still to be a danger. As you look in his eyes you can see a man of keen and wit. "This is Lord Gorman Peake, a close friend and mentor."

He then turns and stands next to a man in his early thirties he wears a cloak covering his sigil. The man although not big the man just looks dangerous, you get a shiver up your back. "This is my friend and advisor Ser Manfred Lothston."

He next goes to two men standing together as you look at the Prince and the two men they all seem to be similar, yet different in there own ways. "These are my brothers Bittersteel and Fireball. They will be riding in the tournament."

The Prince then reapproaches you "Excuse my interruption. I know you have had a long day. Would you be willing to join me for dinner?"


----------



## Starman (Nov 10, 2005)

_And so it begins_, Stark thinks. 

Karrwin nods at the introductions. "My lords, it is a pleasure." He looks at the prince. "My father has often spoken of you, my lord. I would be honored to join you." _I am of the north, of the old blood. I will not be intimidated by these men or anyone else._


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 12, 2005)

Eon gathers up some guards to accompany you to dinner. You and the Prince make small talk. You speak about your journey south and about his son. After a few moments Eon has half dozen guards ready.

You and the Prince walk out together. He begins to speak about this tent or that. Continuing the small talk. You are headed to the edge of the pavalion area. You see the Prince's tent is huge in comparison to yours and the colors are vivid and bright. His tent seems to be busy with things coming and going.

He escorts you into an area where a large table had been set up. It appears that only the two of you will be eating though. Eon and you men wait outside the dining area. The Prince's guards do the same.

Dinner is served. A large game bird that was marinated in a sweet sauce is served. You also have dishes of fresh vegtables. A soup is also served, it appears to be something along the lines of a wild rice and mushrooms. A chilled wine is served as well.

"I found speaking to your father that is was much easier for me to get straight to point and not play politics. I assume you are the same." The Prince says taking a few bites of food and then continuing. 

"I need to know where House Stark stands in the coming storm? I am sure you have heard of the troubles. I do not intend to start a war, but I will be prepared for one." The Prince states looking you squarely in the eyes waiting for your answer.


----------



## Starman (Nov 21, 2005)

"Yes, I suppose I am like my father in that regard." Karrwin takes a drink of his wine. _I did not expect things to move this quickly_. Scratching his beard nervously, he takes a breath. "I would by lying if I said my father was not sympathetic to your cause. However, my father is not here. I am. I bear no love for Viserys for personal reasons, but surely the King must see the kind of man he is. I do not want to see this come to a war. So, tell me, my Lord, your view on what is going on in King's Landing and what you think House Stark can do."


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Daemon laughs for a minute and then looks at you. "For a Stark you have wonderful sense of politics. It is not many that would answer a question with a question. Very well I will tell you where I stand."

"The King has no idea how difficult or dangerous Viserys would be as a King. Viserys has some 'unstableness' to him. The King himself has changed lately. I think this 'unstableness' has start affect him as well."

"As a member of the Small Council I see and hear things others do not. Especially in regards to some of the King'd decsions."

"When I was legitamized by my father he made me promise him one thing. I would protect the Kingdom from both internal and external threats. Not many people know this little bit. If I had a choice I would be a simple man who served my King, but I seore an oath to my father. My father made sure I was Master of Laws so that I could protect the people and the Kingdom."

"As for House Stark, I need to know that if in the future things do come to fighting whose side the North stands. Besides the North having a large army, they also protect the Kingdom from things beyond the Wall. So I will protect from within and without."

"Does this answer you question?"


----------



## Starman (Nov 26, 2005)

"Yes, well I do not feel as though I have a good sense of politics. I feel that I am involved in a game and I do not know all of the rules. However, I have advisors I can trust.

"If your first duty is to the kingdom, mine is to House Stark and the north. Keeping the kingdom stable helps me keep the north safe, so my needs appear to be best served by helping your needs. I am with you."

It feels like the right decision, but Karrwin still feels nervous. _Have I made the right decision, father?_ He takes a large swallow of his wine, his hand shaking ever so slightly.


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 27, 2005)

"It is good to see you have good sense to look for help and trust in those when you aren't familiar with things such as politics. I am also glad to see that your first duty is to your House and the North."

"To few of men nowdays are concerned with protecting others. Most are concerned with how much power they can achieve." The Prince states you sense with conviction.

"Enough of the politics. You have only been here a day and matters of the Throne press you.
Let us speak of other things. How is my son? I miss him."


----------



## Starman (Nov 29, 2005)

"I think that he prefers the heat of the south, but he is well, my Lord. And what are your thoughts on the upcoming tournament? Will you enter the lists?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 30, 2005)

The Prince smiles at your comment. "I would love to enter, but I am forbidden from entering. The King has said I have won enough tournaments. So no I will not enter. How about you?"

You know the Prince to have been a fairly well known and tough tournament fighter a decade ago. He was not the best but he was very good. He is rumored to be a tough and enduring oppenent. It is said he has a good grasp of tactics and strategy.

(Knowledge History test - 12 (roll) + 4 (skill) + 2 (synergy bonus for nobility) = 18 total)


----------



## Starman (Dec 1, 2005)

"Well, my father taught me that war is not a game. I can't say that I am fond of tournaments, but I am told that the southron lords would take it amiss if I did not enter. I do not think I will enter the lists, but I may enter the melee. I am undecided."


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 10, 2005)

The Prince seems suprised for a moment. "When I was young there were no wars and the only way to prove yourself was in the tournament. As I grew older I lived for the tournament to prove myself a warrior. But as you said the tournament is not the real thing. But in times of peace it is the closest one comes. Tournaments are good though. They teach the young the truth of life and death. The young feel a actually blow. Youth is washed out very quickly."

"I will admit to many of the southern lords count a tournament as battle. Too many have not stood on the field of battle. They have not commanded a army and taken the responsibilty of sending men into battle and never having them come back. They look at men as pawns."

"My advice to you is to stay out of the tournament. Stand your ground. It doesn't matter what the southern lords think. Be who you are. If you must enter, enter only because you want to. Do not do it for these lords and do not do it to prove something."

"Besides by not fighting you keep these lords off guard. They do not know you. And what they do not know they fear."


----------



## Starman (Dec 12, 2005)

_Now I am counseled to stay out of the tournament. I don't think this happens to the heroes in old stories. They always know what to do._ "Thank you, my Lord, for the advice. I will take it into consideration." Karrwin pauses before continuing. "I admit that this is all overwhelming and I am not sure that I will be as much help to you as you wish." 

The youth instantly regrets saying anything. _He will think me weak. Am I up to this task?_


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 13, 2005)

"Time will tell. We all play a role. But enough of the tiring talk. Let us finish the meal in peace and quiet. From there I will escort you back to your tent. I am sure you are tired and exhausted it has been a long day."

The Prince and you eat and drink in relative calm. A musician plays a violen like instrument. Just as the Prince says he walks with you back to your tent and bids you goodnight. You entourage follows not ffar behind. 

It is long after dark when you get back. Most your your men are resting or off duty. Things seem to be fine at the camp.


----------



## Starman (Dec 15, 2005)

The young man stretches and yawns. _What a day_. "I'm going to bed," he tells his men. "Make sure you all get some sleep tonight, too. We're going to need it."

He goes into his tent and doffing his boots and shirt collapses into his cot.


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

You wake the next morning. You figure it is close to mid-morning. You were more tired than you thought. You can hear the camp and tents full of activity. You can see two guards standing outside the tent.


----------



## Starman (Dec 24, 2005)

_I slept too long. I can't let that happen again. I am no longer a child._ The young man stretches his arms and legs out. _I wish there was a godswood here. The solitude and quiet would be nice._ He asks one of the guards to find Garth, Maester Jeremiah, and  Tyler. While he waits for them he will get a small bit to eat. _I don't feel too hungry now. I'm nervous._


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 25, 2005)

The guard follows your orders and hurries off to find the men. At the same time as you are stretching a servant walks in and sets down a tray of food and some other items to allow you to clean up in the morning. Another servant sets out some clothes for you. 

After a short time, enough for you to eat, clean up, and get dressed there is a voice beyond the cloth wall. "My lord, the men are here to see you."


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2005)

"Send them in." Karrwin waits for them to enter and get settled. "Today will be a long day. Eon, choose ten men who will stay sober today and not take part in the majority of the feasting. They will be expected to keep an eye on the rest of the men to make sure no one gets into trouble. They will have their chance to enjoy themselves tomorrow when you choose ten differnet men. At the feast today I want you to talk to other guard captains. Find out what they are talking about. Try to learn where their lords stand.

"Jeremiah, I want you to do the same with the other maesters. Tyler, I want you to stay close to me today. Your counsel will be needed.

"What are your thoughts?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

All of the men listen to you intently. Eon nods his head when you speak and give the orders. Jeremiah seem his normal youthful self. Tyler bows his head as you give the orders. 

Tyler is the first to speak up. "My Lord, it will not be easy for us to find the information you want. Many of the Lords have already heard of your visit last night. They assume you have chosen the Blackfyre side. It is my recommendation that you speak with the King's Hand."

Eon chews on his lip for a minute "Let the other Lords talk and quipe. They only need worry. We are Starks not southerns." Eon seems angered at Tyler's comments.

Jeremiah stands quietly not choosing either side.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin feels a flash of annoyance. "No one ever said any of this would be easy. I would be very worried if anyone we spoke to suddenly told any of us everything that they were plotting. That doesn't mean we can't see what we can discover. I do intend to speak with the Hand at the feasting today to see what I can learn from him.

"Now, is there anything else?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

None of the men say anything


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

"All right, let's make this happen then." After they leave, Karrwin kicks one of his chests. I shouldn't have let myself get upset with them. I need to relax. 

He leaves his tent to find Brandon. If anyone can help me forget about all of this for a moment, it's him, the troubled youth thinks.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

As you leave the tent the two guards posted to your tent following behind. It looks like Eon has assigned a few bodyguards. Tyler follows in not far behind.

You find Brandon awake, just barely. You can tell he had a good night last night as the hangover continues to pound his head. Brandon notices you coming and nods as you approach. "Forgive me if I don't stand. I went to the Lannister tent last night. I may have drank a touch to much."


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

_At least one of us can afford to enjoy himself._ "You know I don't care about that, Brandon." Karrwin sighs and flops down next to his friend. "So, are you going to tell me about your night?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

"It was interesting. The western lords are different. They fight with words. There comments are cruel and meant to hurt. But they also know how to enjoy themselves." Brandon says as he takes a sip of water.

"The noble women are ..... different. Northern women are dark haired and rugged. These women are nimble and have golden hair. I would say none dares to fight, but they have knowledge."

"I did befriend one of the knights there, although I cannot remember his name now. I have a splitting headache. He was cousin or nephew or somthing to that effect of Lord Lannister. I told him I would meet with him later today."

"How was your night?" Brandon asks.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

"I don't want to talk about it," Karrwin mutters. He shakes his head and then grinning, speaks up again. "So, did any nimble woman in particular catch your eye? Or are you looking for one the size of aurochs like the last one that you mooned over?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

"If I remember right you were the one chasing the aurochs, not I." Brandon says starching his head. "No, all the women caught my eye." He says winking.

"Its time that I got up. So what are you up to today. I take your visit to me has a point." Brandon says with a questioning look.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

"My purpose now is to forget for a few minutes what my real purpose is." Karrwin picks up a small rock and rolls it in his hand before tossing it away. "I don't know, Brandon. I didn't think things would be easy. I guess I just didn't expect it to be so hard. And it hasn't even really started!" He half shouts the last sentence. 

The Stark youth shakes his head and kicks at the dirt. "You're one of my best friends, Brandon, and I know I can trust you to be honest with me. Do you really think I can do this?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Brandon stops looks over his shoulder and drops his head. He then looks up at the others in the room. "Leave us. Now!" He then gets some wine and then hands you a cup. He then sits across from you. You can tell that his normal cheerful, happy mood has gone. He get a serious look on his face. 

"Listen, I know things are tough. But you are 'Lord Stark'. Some of us are born to do things and be what others of us cannot do. I was born to the Manderly's we have always had ties to King's Landing even though we are Northern's. I was taken to Winterfell to ensure my father was loyal to yours. Do I hold you or your family any guilt for this? No. I look at your father and see him as a stepfather to me. I know you are not my brother, but I love you like one."

"Your father would not send you here to do this mission if he did not trust you. I was raised with you, I know what you are capable of, and this is one thing you are capable of doing. Even though Artos is older and the heir, you are the one that your father has turned to when there have been troubles. Your father trusts you. Look I know what Eon has told me and even your father's advisors trust you. If anyone in the North could do it's you!"

"What you thought this would be easy. Come one no one ever said life was easy."

"Come on, we will go over and meet the Lannister's. You need to have some fun and relax. Let things play out. You can only affect somethings in life. Let me get dressed ." Brandon walks aroung the corner and starts getting dressed.

"Wasn't there a girl you were interested in? Tanya Redwyne wasn't it. Let's go find out what we can. I met a few of the Lannister women last night. Lets go do some snooping. And if you say no, I am going to have Eon beat you to a bloody pulp in sword practice. You have basically said the politics is too much right now, so lets go have some fun."

Brandon returns looking quite handsome in his Manderly colors. His light brown hair and green eyes make him standout from the rest of the Northmen. Brandon has always been somewhat of a ladies man. Though he is not the best swordsman, horseman, or leader. He has always been there for you.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

As Brandon talks, Karrwin quickly downs his wine and pours himself another cup. A small smile breaks out on his face. "Thank you, Brandon. I've been a fool and you always know just what I need to hear." He grabs him in a fierce hug. "You may not be my blood brother, but we are brothers."

After Brandon gets dressed, Karrwin nods his approval. "You look like you are ready to steal many a heart, my friend. Let's go."

As they step out of the tent and into the sunlight, the Stark boy grins. "I suppose if we do run into Tanya, I could stop and talk to her. With my luck, she'll get all moon-eyed over you, though, and she won't even see me."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

You and Brandon walk out the tent. The air seems to have changed and things look brighter. Branson walks with you "Come on we will go over to the Lannister tent. I will introduce you to them. They are not as bad as one hears."

You slowly make your way over to the Lannister area. Two of your guards follow behind, along with Tyler. One of the guards gets a grin on his face as you near the Lannister area. You cannot hear everything that is said but do catch "Maybe another fair haired Lannister will make your day!" The other guard blushes and grins.

As you near the Lannister tent you see flags with heralds that you have never seen. The Lannister are not known as a powerful house. And many of the bannerhouses are even weaker. 

The Lannisters have four large pavalian tents set up. In the center is a large common area. A knight dressed in black armor and wearing the red and gold lannister colors is sparring with other knights. The black knight is taking on three other men. He appears to be winning. 

Brandon speaks up "Ahh the Black Lion. We will meet him in a couple minutes. Lets go meet the women." Brandon points to a group of women sitting in the side watching. All appear to be from House Lannister or bannerhouses.

Brandon speaks to one woman after another, finally stopping at one long enough to introduce you. "My Lady, may introduce Lord Karrwin Stark. My Lord the Lady Lydda Marbrand." A young beautiful women sits before. She has a blond-brown hair mix and bright green eyes. She is wearing a low cut green dress, that shows off all the right areas. She appears to be nearing her late teens. She bows "Lord Stark, they say you are a wolf in sheeps clothing!"


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin looks around at the Lannister encampment. _They may not be the most powerful of the southron houses, but they are just as ostentatious_, he thinks. _It is beautiful, but a waste. 
_
As Brandon talks to the ladies, Karrwin smiles slightly and shakes his head. Brandon is in his element. When Brandon introduces him to the Lady Marbrand, he forgets what to say for a brief moment. He recovers quickly and bows. "My lady. If you consider that I am wearing wool, I suppose it is accurate to say that I am a wolf in sheep's clothing."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

As you look at Lydda you notice she wears a pin in her hair that is orange with a tree on it, the Marbrand sigil. She looks stunned for a minute then smiles. "You are a wolf in sheeps clothing, you are witty and clever. I like that." She grins at you. "You are more dangerous than they say, I can see that already." 

As Lydda talks, you notice the Black Lion approaching. He appears well built and strong. He takes off his helmet and you notice a handsome male with short cropped hair, quite unusual. He has deep blue eyes. The one thing that stands out is a long scar that runs from just above the left eye to the chin. He appears to nearing his later twenties. He smiles as he approaches Brandon.

Brandon turns and nods. "Ser Devan you have the grace of a Lion."

"You have never seen a lion, so I know you are lying. But I thank you for the compliment." Ser Devan states and then eyes you.

Brandon states "Ser Devan may I introduce Karrwin Stark."

Ser Devan looks at you for a moment and then speaks. "It appears we have one thing in common, we are both second born sons to Lords. And neither of us appears to going anywhere quickly. Brandon says you wish to visit some of the other camps. Give me a few minutes and I will ready." Brandon looks up at the mention of the last bit, he has the look of as he forgot to tell you something. 

Ser Devan walks off starting to strip the armor from his body. A squire and a some servants attend to Ser Devan.

Brandon chimes in "Sorry I forgot to tell you."


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin raises an eyebrow at Lydda, unsure of what to say. _Witty and dangerous? I doubt it_, he thinks. Thankfully, Ser Devan's approach saves him from having to come up with a reply. The youth nods at the knight's words masking his surprise. 

He looks at Brandon. "I guess you did forget to tell me." Pausing, he adds, "That's all right. I need to learn to expect surprises, especially in the south."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

"As I said before, I got really drunk last night. I do remember talking to Ser Devan. I just don't remember everything I said." Brandon states to you as he pulls you off to the side. "Lets get something to eat and drink while we wait."

Brandon leads you over to a group men selling some roast and wine. You and Brandon make some small talk. About 20-30 minutes later Ser Devan arrives. He is wearing a red shirt and pants. They have some gold accents. But the thing that stands out most is his lone flowing black cape. The sigil on his shirt is that of the Lannister lion only black. 

Ser Devan walks over to the two of you and sits. "We should have some time before things start happening. Let us finish here and then go look over the Tyrells. Seeing as they are the host they should have some interesting things going on."

Ser Devan gets a goblet of wine while you two finish. "You know Karrwin your house and mine are very much alike. Neither commands enough men to win a war, but at the sametime no one can attack us either without losing many a man."

Tyler finishes his meal and waits for you to finish, he is unusually quiet. As the three of you make your way to the Tyrell camp you notice the wealth and waste on beauty. There are carpets on the ground, horses have their own tents, men and women alike are dressed beyond words.

"Come we will ignore the tents of the Lords, we will go over to where the real men sit." Ser Devan states to you. He leads you over to a tent with its walls raised, many tables and benches are set up and there you see sitted groups of men that have the look of seeing real battle. Not many are dressed in finery, instead they are dressed for utility.

Ser Devan sits at a table where three men are seated. He plops down rather rudely and the three stare at him with glares that would kill some. The four of them then start laughing rather loudly.

After a few moments Ser Devan notices the two of you are not seated. "Come sit, they will not bite. I cannot say the same for you though. Ser Arey Oakheart this is the wolf, Karrwin Stark and his man, Brandon Manderly."

Ser Arey face turns to stone he stands and then looks at you. "Sit you are welcome at my table anytime."

Ser Devan looks at you for a moment. "You do not know him, but he owes your family for his life. Your uncle Quentyn saved his father not far from Moat Caitlin. Ser Arey would not have been born otherwise. While Ser Arey is of House Oakheart, he serves his cousin who is married to my brother Ser Tybolt. Now sit you are in good hands."


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

_This could be a chance to build some allies. Or at least find out where they stand. I must watch what I say. Gods, politics are a mess. What was it I heard it called one time? Ah, yes, the game of thrones. This all does seem a game to these southroners. Well, if I must play, then I will play to win._

Karrwin nods to Devan and Arey. "Thank you, Sers." He sits down and listens to Devan's tale. 

"I'm sure my uncle told me the story, but I fear I do not remember it. I do remember him speaking highly of the Oakhearts, though. 'As strong as their name,' I believe he said. Tell me, how do you think you will fare in the tourney?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Ser Arey nods at you for a moment. "Thank you for the compliment. We are strong as our name. As for the tourney that is another matter." He states and then sips some of his drink. 

"I do not like tourney's I think they are waste of time. Boys wanting to be men and men wanting to be boys. If men wish to fight let there be a battle. The few of us that sit here are the ones that know what it means to fight in a battle. We have fought Ironman raiders and skirmished with the Tully's. We don't get dressed up and fight a fake fight." Ser Arey says. You can tell he had disgust for tourneys.

"Unfortuneately I have to fight. My good lord has chosen us to be on his side during the melee. So I will have to raise my fake sword against others. The one good thing I have going for me is Ser Devan will be nearby." The four of them are laughing, Brandon joins in for good measure.

Ser Devan leans over as the others discuss some other matter. "My brother Ser Tybolt is not known for being the smartest or strongest. He cares more for clothing and fashion. He leaves most of the martial concerns to myself and Ser Arey. Everyone has there uses." He says the last bit shrugging his shoulders. "As I said before you and I are more alike than either of us thinks."

A few moments pass and Ser Devan goes back to the conversation. As you sitting there paying attention to the conversation about Ser Arey fighting Ironmen Brandon nudges you. As you look to see what he wants, he nods towards a side tent near the large pavalion tent. 

You see Tanya Redwyne walking besides a older Bravossi man. They appear to be in deep conversation, discussing who knows what. She does not appear to see you amongst the men sitting at the table. She continues walking towards a tent that appears to be for House Redwyne.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin nodded as the two men spoke. _Maybe all southroners are not as bad as I thought_. These two men seemed sensible enough and the young man felt himself drawn to them. _Maybe they will be allies in the days ahead_.

"I share your view of tourneys, Ser," Karrwin says to Arey. "I'm sure you will do well in this one despite your distaste."

To Devan he says, "I believe you may be right, Ser. I think we may have a lot to talk about in the next few days."

All other thoughts are forgotten when Karrwin sees Tanya. It had been awhile since he had seen her and she was even more beautiful now. He stared at her, hardly seeing the man walking next to her, or anything else for that matter. For a moment, he forgets everything else. As she gets closer to the tent, he comes to his senses.

Standing up, Karrwin says, "Gentlemen, it has been a pleasure, but you'll have to excuse me." He walks quickly toward Tanya and the Braavosi.

"Tanya," he calls out, waving to get her attention.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Arey looks at you for a moment and then smiles "You have never seen Ser Tybolt fight. We are doomed. I will spend more time looking over my shoulder. I should be a man of the Kingsguard as much as I have to protect the good Ser Tybolt. I expect to last long enough to place second to last if we are lucky." most laugh at his remarks.

Arey continues "Surely you have seen ironman raiders and wildlings from over the wall. These men fight to survive. Southerners fight to be pretty and win titles."

Ser Devan nods at your comment.

As you stand and move off. Brandon covers your quick exit, you here him making one of his graceful lies sound real.

As you move closer to Tanya you see at first she did not see you, but as you start to have she finishes her conversation with the Bravossi. She nods quickly to him and he walks off. The look on his face is one of perplexment. 

As you finally get close enough to talk you realize you are only about 10-12 feet from the House Redwyne tent. Two guards in full armor and weaponary stand near the entrance to the tent. As you approach closer they seem to watch you both very closely.

Tanya gives a slight bow as you stand before her. "Karrwin, I heard there was a Stark representative here. I am glad to see it is you, I thought Ser Atros would come." She blushes a little as she talks to you.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin returns the bow. "Uh, no, it was me, uh, I mean my father, uhmmm, chose me." _Damn me for a fool_, Karrwin curses to himself. A whole gamut of emotions play through his head. _What do I say, so I don't sound like a Mummer's farce_? Thinking that whatever he would say, it would be easier without the Redwyne guards glaring holes in him, he finally asks Tanya, "Uhh, do you think we could, uhm, would you like to walk with me, my lady?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

She giggles when you stammer. She blushes even more when you mention asking her to walk. She nods. "Wait a moment. It would be inappropriate of me to walk off alone with you." She says and walks back to the tent. Leaving you and the guards standing there. 

As you wait Tyler walks up. "Forgive the intrusion but you are needed when you are done here, my Lord. Eon and Jeremiah have news for you." As the last bit exits his mouth Tanya walks out of the tent with a few ladies and two guards.

She walks up to you. "These are my ladies-in-waiting they shall accompany us. Your guards may walk behind us and mine shall lead." she states.

Her guards move ahead. They are dressed more practical and not so heavy. They appear to be able enough. A few of the ladies take Tyler's hand and move ahead of the two of you. A few of the other ladies grab Brandon's hand and move behind you. Brandon smiles at the sight of three ladies doting upon him, he winks at you when you look behind you. You notice you are in the middle of the group, protected from both sides and both guards. 

"You wished to walk where would you like to go? There is a beautiful stream not far from here." Tanya says. "I cannot be gone to long. I must get ready for later."

As you start to move Ser Devan notices your group, he seems to nod in approval as you walk by the tent. The others don't seem to notice.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin shifts his feet, embarrassed at Tanya's giggling. _Of course it would be inappropriate_, he thought. _Why can't I think clearly around her_? 

He nods at Tyler's message. _Of course, my duty. I probably have taken too much of a break all ready. But I am not going to miss a chance to see Tanya_. 

Karrwin manages a smile when Tanya comes back and offers her a compliment on her looks. It doesn't come out as smoothly as he would have liked, but he managed to say it without too much stammering. Seeing Brandon's wink, he shakes his head and turns his attention back to the woman at his side. 

"Uh, the stream sounds fine to me. Unfortunately, I have pressing matters, as well, and can't be gone for long, but, uhmmm, at least we have, uh, a few minutes to talk.

"How have you been?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

As you start your walk Tanya slowly slips her arm around yours. She nods at you. "I have been well. Felesto says my studies are almost complete, when I am finished father says I may go to King's Landing and live. I look forward to the court."

"And you? You look well. Since the last time I saw you have gained some weight. It fits you well. You look more and more fit everyday."

"When last we talked I had the feeling you felt uncertain of your future. It is good to see your father has sent you south, otherwise I am not sure I would have a chance to see you for many a year."

She raises her voice ever so slightly so those around her can hear. "I see Lord Fossoway has assigned you Tyler. He is able, smart, and loyal. When he is not off chasing the women." The ladies in front start giggling. You can see Tyler lower his head and even from behind you can see Tyler is blushing. 

"And good Brandon Manderly, the man some ladies say will steal your heart and then walk away with it." She looks over her shoulder at Brandon. You see he grins and beams with pride at being mentioned.

You slowly make your way to the south. You can see the clearing that the tourney takes place in slowly lowers to a stream and group of trees. The sun is shining and birds are flying. For a while it almost seems you can forget the worries of the world.

The group slowly makes its way down towards the stream making its way through the tourney field and back towards the tents. As the group slowly makes it way back to the tents a small group of horsed riders approaches the group. At first it is difficult to see who is approaching, with the dust rising from the horses and the sun in your eyes. But as the group finally makes way and is visible you see two riders in front wearing white cloaks and carrying solid white shields. And then on the shield of one of the riders is the black and red dragons of the King.

You recognize King Daeron upon a black charger. You also see Ser Rac Hewitt and Ser Ryen Corrington of the Kingsguard. Accompanying the King you can see the Hand, Lord Cedric Butterwell and Lord Bloodraven. Near the back of the group you see the Kings younger brother, Viserys. He obviously sees you with Tanya, you can see the hate in his eyes.

The group slowly kneels to the king and his entourage. 

The King rides towards you and Tanya. "Lord Stark, I need to speak to you. Meet me at my tent when you return." He does not wait for a response and simply rides off.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

"Gods," Karrwin mutters. "This keeps getting better and better." The youth kicks a rock into the stream. _Duty is a mountain, death lighter than a feather._

"I would like to continue our conversation, my lady, but I don't believe the king will take it kindly if I make him wait. Shall we head back to your tent?" He poses it as a question, but at the same time starts walking back in that direction.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Tanya follows along "It would not be wise to keep the King waiting, besides I must be getting ready for later. I did enjoy our talk." You are able to speak a little more before you reach her tent. As you reach her tent she leans over and gives you a short kiss, before you can react she has already moved off and is walking into her tent.

Tyler walks over. "I will inform Jeremiah and Eon that you will be delayed."

Brandon stands nearby "I will accompany you, if you wish?" Standing behind Brandon are your two guards.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

After Tanya has entered her tent, Karrwin grins like an idiot. He feels light on his feet and almost does a little dance. Realizing there are plenty of men around with eyes on him, his face colors in embarrassment. _What am I thinking? I am a Stark of Winterfell. Still, she did kiss me._

Putting on his Lord's face, Karrwin looks at Tyler and Brandon. "Actually, Tyler, I want you with me. Brandon, why don't you go let Jeremiah and Eon know where I am. It shouldn't be long. I can't imagine that the King will have much to say to me. Let's go." 

Stark turns and begins walking toward the King's tent.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Brandon nods "I will see you later." He then starts walking towards the Stark encampment. Tyler follows behind you, as do your guards. 

You make your way over to the King's Tent. You see his pavalion tent is twice as big as any of the others and twice as luxurious. There is a aroma of Myrish incense burning, you can also hear the sounds of bards and singers. Also outside the tents you see over a hundred Gold Cloaks. 

As you make your way over to the entrance you are met by a host of guards. They inform you that your guards will have to wait outside. Afterwards they allow you to enter the tent. As you make your way into the dimly lit tent you are hit by a blue/green cloud of smoke form the Myrish incense. The smell is so strong you almost gag. In the large part of the tent you see many of the younger nobles of the Seven Kingdoms. Many look to be drunk or worse.

You are escorted off to one of the side rooms on the tent. The smell slowly dies away and finally there are few doorways between you and the large group. As you enter into the waiting area you see gold statues and antiques that must be worth a fortune. 

As you stand and wait you can hear the muffled sound of arguing coming from the next room. You then hear a deep laugh. A few moments later you see Lord Jacen Mallister walk out, followed by a few of his men. His face shows obvious anger and his eyebrows are furrowed. He sees you and stops, he almost has a look of suprise on his face "Lord Stark, it good to see you. Your father wishes you his best. I saw him just a week ago before I sailed here. I have a message for you." He hands you a message tube that is sealed. "Becareful when you see the King, he and his men are not in the best moods. You must forgive me I have other business to attend to." He then turns and leaves, almost storming off.

One of the King's squires escorts you into see the King. The room is medium sized, it appears to be big enough to hold 30 men comfortably. Inside the doorway two of the Kingsguard stand. Off to one side of the room is a table with a map of the Seven Kingdoms. You see different pieces along the map. A large cluster of men stand over the table. They are talking rapidly. You cannot hear what they are saying.

You recognize a few of the men around the table. You see the vastly overweight Hand, Lord Cedric Butterwell, the cunning Lord Brynden Bloodraven, Grand Maester Hareth, and the Lord Commander Ser Ryen Corrington. A few of the other men you don't recognize. And of course off to one side it the King. He has sharp purple eyes and a bronze hair that stands out from the rest of the group. He sits on a rather large chair, listening to the others speak. The group notices your presence and quiets down. There eyes turn on you.

The Hand slowly makes his way over, the fat on his body bounces with each step. Lord Butterwell speaks with a high pitched scratchy voice that does not match his body. "You have been called here to answer questions for the King" he states "More directly the King has need to know what business you have with his brother and where the loyalty of House Stark stands?" He stands looking at you.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin stands there in quiet shock for a moment. _Uhm, this seems rather more direct than I would have expected. Of course, perhaps Lord Butterwell is trying to put me off guard. He's succeeded. What do I say?_

Taking a deep breath, Karrwin prepares for this dance of words. _I will need all my wits about me._ He looks at the King and addresses his answer to him. "My lord, I am honored to meet you. While my father has had disagreements with you, he respects your strength as a ruler. I am here to tell you that the loyalty of House Stark is where it has always been. As for business with your brother, I admit confusion. I do not know of any business with him."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

As you think to yourself about your answer. You notice something out of the corner of your eye. When you look you do not see anything. 

Lord Butterwell looks at you blankly as you give your answer. He then turns walking away from everyone walking towards a chair on the far side of the room.

Lord Bloodraven, Ser Corrington, and the King all have smiles on there face as they focus on Lord Butterwell. It takes you a few seconds but you quickly realize that Lord Butterwell is being mocked and the others are laughing at him. The worst part is that Lord Butterwell doesn't even realize it.

Lord Butterwell sits in the chair and puts his hand to his fat chin. He is about to speak when the King stands.

"Forgive Lord Butterwell he see conspiracies and worries too much, I suppose that is why he is the Hand. I believe Lord Butterwell's concern is misplaced. He told me earlier that you were at my brother's, Lord Blackfyre, tent yesterday and spoke with him in great depth. The Hand thinks that House Stark will rebel along with my brother and try to overthrow the me. I had to ease Lord Butterwell and explain to him that Lord Stark and his sons are loyal to the Crown." As he speaksto you he slowly makes his way over to a small table. He picks up a goblet of wine. He picks another up for you, he lifts it seeing if you want it.

Lord Butterwell faces slowly starts to glow red, he starts to shift in his seat. You realize that the game is being played right here in front of you and you are being used as a pawn. The King and others have turned on Lord Butterwell.

"I will simply take Karrwin's word that there is no intention of rebellion, will that satisfy you Lord Butterwell?" The King looks at you and then the Hand.

Lord Butterwell attempts to stand but he is so fat that the chair is stuck to him. He pulls it off and then walks over to the table with the map. "He is not Lord Stark, his word is not the same as his father's, but if it will do for the King it will do for me!" He looks at the map never looking at you or the King.

The others in the background nod, a few exchange coins as it appears bets were made, and a few giggle. Tyler steps up and whispers in your ear. "There is more to this than you know, be very careful." he then steps back before any have noticed.

Grand Maester Hareth steps forward. "It has been many moons since a Stark has come to a tourney. It is good to see the entire Kingdom is here. We should welcome Karrwin properly, tradition says that you should be honored tonight at the dinner. I would be honored Karrwin if you would sit next to me."

The King looks at the old Maester and smiles, he then looks over his shoulder at group "Once again the Grand Maester beats me to punch." The Maester smiles and then retreats. "Hareth
has a tendency of doing that, that is one of the things I like about him. So it would be my pleasure if you would sit at the head table tonight." 

One of the squires walks in to the room, the King looks at him. "You will have to excuse me Karrwin, some dignitaries that have travelled very distant have arrived. Until later." he nods at you and turns walking back towards the group of advisors.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Stark bows even as the King is turning away. He steps back and then turns, walking out of the tent. He walks very quickly back to his tent. Once there, he pours himself a glass of wine and proceeds to drink it all. 

"How long were we in there, Tyler. It couldn't have been more than a few minutes, but it felt like an eternity. Look at me. I'm sweating like a deserter from the Watch." Karrwin takes another long drink of his wine.

"I'm no expert at this game, but even I can see that there are games afoot within the King's council. Lord Butterwell seems to be a mockery. I wonder how much pull he has and who he is allied with. Why can't men simply state their mind? Why must they play these games?" He takes another gulp of his drink.

"What do you think, Tyler? What did you see there?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

As you leave the King's presence and back out, you nearly run into a group of men and women dressed very strangely. They are dressed in light robes and have covered faces.

Tyler looks over at you "We were only there a few minutes, ten at the most. It was a very long time indeed." As you mention the last part about the Watch, Tyler looks at you in confusion.

Tyler looks at you after you finish "I am not sure if Lord Butterwell is incredibly stupid or smart. He played that very . . . strange. I have never met him, but I cannot imagine the King having such an incompetent Hand."

"As for the game they were playing I don't know who was playing who, all I know is that you were a pawn in the middle of it. For some reason you have attracted there attention, that is good and bad."

"Did you see the group when we were leaving, the were Dornish. I have only seem them a few times, but I remember them. The King is up to something I can feel it." Tyler states.

"What does the message from your father say." Tyler finishes.

As he finishes both Eon, Jeremiah, and Brandon walk in.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

"The message! I completely forgot about that." Karrwin pulls it out and reads it.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

You pull out the message tube, you realize that there are two messages in it. One has the seal of the Starks, the other you recognzie as the Mallister seal. 

Your fathers messages says:

Karrwin, 

Things have turned sour here in the North. The Ironmen and their ships have been raiding up and down the coast since you left. Your Uncle, Lord Jacen Mallister, and I have suffered first hand from these attacks. A ship carrying your aunt and my sister, Lady Alyssa was attacked and sunk. Your cousins Jeyne and Martyn were also on board the ship. There bodies washed ashore a few days later. 

We were preparing to attack when a raven arrived. We know not who sent the raven, but the message sent said the King was the one behind the attacks. Our best guess is the King wishes to provoke us into war with the Greyjoy’s, so we are focused elsewhere other than on the south.

We need you to find out the truth. After the tourney the plan was for you to return to home, I have need of you to stay in the south and be the North’s envoy. I have already sent men to King’s Landing to make arraignments for your arrival. All minor details will be taken care of before you arrive. 

If things do turn for the worse you are to make for the North. I cannot risk having you taken hostage, I cannot risk losing more of my family. If you go by land make for Moat Caitlin. If you go by see avoid White Harbor that will be the first place that is attacked. 

Winter is Coming,

Your father, 

Lord Edward
The others reads:

Karrwin, 

I wish I could stay longer. I make for Seagard immediately. I am sure your father has already told you the news. If what we have been told is true so help me none of the gods will be able to stop me from killing those responsible. 

If you have need of anything let me know, I am depending on you.

Uncle Jacen


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Karrwin stumbles to a seat and puts his head in his hands. Without bothering to look up, he holds the letters out to the others. He sits there in shock for a few moments, not hearing anything his advisors say. Then his face sets and he comes to a realization. _This is what I was meant for. This is my fate. I am a Stark of Winterfell._

Karrwin stands up, his face hard. He looks around his tent meeting the eyes of these, his friends, advisors, and confidants. His voice is low and iron. "The King does not realize what he has started. We are not meek southroners to be cowed by his base actions. We are men of the north! I am a Stark of Winterfell. Winter is coming. A winter such as will never be forgotten by these fools. The King has put himself above the realm. It is time for us to show him the error of his ways."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Jeremiah takes the letter from you. In your blurred state the others are talking when you start to snap out of it. They all stop and listen to what you have to say.

Eon is the first to speak. "I cannot read, but if what you say it true then let the loose the giants for the Umbers are on there way." You can see Eon supports you one hundred percent.

Maester Jeremiah speaks next "I am here as your advisor, but I can see I am not from the North and do not understand what you are feeling. I comprehend and have been told what to expect, but I just don't understand. My advice would be to make sure the King is the one behind it, your father said he did not know who sent the raven."

Tyler chimes in. "Oh I believe it from the stories I have been told and the little I have witnessed he is perfectly capable of it. I would advise you to be cautious, it is time to start gathering allies to your cause."

Jeremiah blurts out "What if the King was not behind it, I mean his enemies could have done it to turn you against the King and therefore to their side. Just a thought."

Brandon states "Karrwin what do you plan to do?"

Eon speaks out "I will tell you one thing. We should not waste our energy or men on this tournament. Let the Southern's play there games!! Not to get off task here Karrwin, but you asked the guards to be on the lookout for things. One reported back that he was with a whore and she mentioned something about a Redwyne Lord being sent to Pyke."

Jeremiah states "On that news there has been rumor of shifting of troops from some southern areas near Dorne to other areas. The Baratheons and Tyrells are furious."

Tyler states "That may explain why the Dornish were in the Kings tent. There are to many options, we need more information. I guess that lays on your shoulders Karrwin. I will speak to my cousin Lord Fossoway, he may prove a ally."


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

"We must know where all the players stand. Tyler, speak to Lord Fossoway. Jeremiah, I know that Maesters are rare amongst the Greyjoys, but surely you must know of one. Would it be possible for you to talk to him and find out what they are up to? Brandon, I'm sure you've befriended someone amongst the Baratheons or the Tyrells. Talk to them and find out their position. 

"Eon, the worst thing we could do is not participate in the tournament. That will cause talk. We must look as if nothing is going on. Any of the men who wish to participate will be allowed to do so. I want you to stay here and make sure a vigilant watch is maintained. I don't want anything to happen here. 

"As for me, I will speak with...ah, Tanya Redwyne later tonight to see what she know of her family's dealings.

"Questions or suggestions?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

As you start to give the men there various assignments they nod there head and you can see in there eyes they understand what you are saying. 

Brandon stands and pats his legs. "Hmm, which camp do I want to visit first ... until later Karrwin. I will see you at the dinner." He makes off for another part of the tent. 

Tyler follows behind Brandon "I will be here before the dinner, My Lord."

Jeremiah looks at you, then at Eon. "No offense my lord, but we Maesters are not spys. We took an oath and I see your assignment at odds with that. Just as if someone asked me what you were planning I would not tell."

He swallows and continues "I know this may sound strange, but the Greyjoys believe in many things, but Maesters are not one of them. I do know a few people, I will contact them. Maybe they will be able to help. With your permission."

Eon is the last standing " I would never argue with the others present, but I have two concerns." He sits in a unoccupied chair. From the time you have known him until now, Eon seems very concerned. 

"First I think it is a mistake entering the tournament. The Men of the North rarely fight in such things. It would not look strange if we did not. I would advise you to reconsider, I would not ask such a thing. I would enjoy bashing a few Southern skulls. But there are two many dangers."

"Second, you want me to stay here. Am I being punished, have I disappointed you!" Eon says looking at you sincerely.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

> Jeremiah looks at you, then at Eon. "No offense my lord, but we Maesters are not spys. We took an oath and I see your assignment at odds with that. Just as if someone asked me what you were planning I would not tell."




"I understand your oath Jeremiah. If you are not comfortable doing this I understand. If you could simply ask for news from the Iron Islands I would appreciate it."



> "Second, you want me to stay here. Am I being punished, have I disappointed you!" Eon says looking at you sincerely.




"No, Eon! I apologize if I gave you that impression. I trust you more than anyone else when it comes to the safety of our encampment. With the attack on my family, I wanted you here to ensure that all necessary precautions were taken.

"As for the tournament, I understand your concerns. I have them myself. However, I think they would think it strange if we traveled all this way and no one entered the lists. I have no intention of entering myself. I feel that would be disasterous. However, letting some of the men enter will give us a chance to be there observing, talking, and finding out more about what we have gotten ourselves embroiled in."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

Eon slowly looks around. "I know some men, they are trustworthy and competent Tourney fighters. I ask your leave to seek these men out. They are only a days ride. They will pledge there loyalty to House Stark. They are hedge knights. They have been looking for a house to join, I have asked them to come to the North many a time, but they never could because of expenses."

After your conversation with and his departure. You settle into a warm bath. Lord Caswell and Lord Fossoway made it possible for every Great Lord to have a private tub. Your relaxation is short lived as you must get ready for the Hosting. 

Jeremiah, Tyler, Eon, and Brandon have all left to either the Hosting or somewhere else.

You walk to the tourney field by yourself, except the two guards Eon has assigned you. As you enter into the field you can see it has been transformed into a royal feast. There are enough tables to seat 500. Jesters and minsterels play, servants are busy running here and there, and the lords and ladies sit talking and laughing. 

A servant wearing the royal tunic greats you. "Lord Stark if you would follow me please." As you make your way to the front you can see the seating has been divided by house. On the far left is House Stark. Brandon and Eon arrive talking. In the middle is that of House Tyrell. You notice Tanya sitted near the front, she talking to one of her ladies. On the right is House Lannister. As you passby you notice Ser Devan, he notices you and nods his head.

You make your way to the head table. The King is seated in the middle. On his right are Lord Caswell, a youth of your age. Not a knight or warrior by nature you can see he is pampered and would be more comfortable at court. Next to him sit Lord Leo Tyrell, the Green Knight. He looks apt and strong. Only a few years older than you, he appears relaxed and happy. He sits next to his wife, from the rumors you have heard she is cunning and dangerous when it comes to games. She is beautiful, but you can see something bothers her. She seems tense and avoids looking at the King.

[sblock] Spot check - 15 (roll) + 4 (skill) = 19 [/sblock]

Behing the King off to the sides sit two tables. On houses the Royal family. You see young Viserys and one of his sisters. He makes eye contact with you and follows you all the way to your seat. At the other table sit members of the Small Council, Kingsguard, and Royal Household. 

Seat nexted to the King on the left is Lord Thommas Fossoway. His hair has started to turn a slight grey. He appears adept at either the sword or at games of state. He nods to you as you sit. "I heard there was Wolf from the North. I finally meet the son of the man who stole one of my best Knights" He states looking over at you. At first his stare is enough to make you uncomfortable.

"So who would you wager will win the Tourney? Lord Tyrell has been looking good over the last few tourneys." He looks to you, when he talks to you this time he has a look of calm.  

"I have heard that a few of the Lords are starting to make wagers and garner support for there cause. Even this evening a wager was proposed to me." He looks over at you.


----------



## Starman (May 11, 2006)

_I wish I had someone I know sitting next to me._ "Well, I can't say that I am a gambling man, so I am not planning on placing a wager, myself. Who did you make a wager with?" Karrwin asks.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 12, 2006)

Lord Fossoway looks over at you "I have made wagers with too many Lords to count. Although my bet is on Lord Leo to win, although he might not enter the fight."

"And you, who are you rooting for? Are you entering into the tourney?" Lord Thommas looks over at you.

Around the field various Lords and Ladies start to take there seats. The Hand stands and walks to the front of the stage area. "Lords and Ladies, The King, Lord Caswell, and Lord Fossoway are pleased to announce the start of this years Royal Tournament. There will days and days of events. Tomorrow starts the Lists. But for tonight starts the Hosting!" With that he turns and walks away. You notice the King chuckle just a little and then waves the servants on.

Out of the corner of your eye you see Lord Fossoway turn and shake his head ever so slightly. Soon there is music and entertainment.


----------



## Starman (May 17, 2006)

"I will not be entering the tourney. I am with my father in taking a dim view of tournaments. My men are free to enter if they wish however." Karrwin pauses. _Enough small talk. Let the real games begin._ "So, tell me, Lord Fossoway, do you really think that there will be a rebellion?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 19, 2006)

"You play a dangerous game. You sit here at the Kings table with him only a few feet from me. The small council sits only a little further back. But to answer your question, Yes." Before he answers and says the last few words he picks up his goblet. The last bit you can barely hear over the sounds of the crowd and singing. 

"I have been told you have an interest in Tanya Redwyne. If so I maybe of some help on that matter." Lord Fossoway states.


----------



## Starman (May 19, 2006)

Karrwin tries not to choke on his drink. _How does he know about that?_ "Uh, I think that I can handle that matter on my own, thank you." The youth takes a moment to regain his composure before continuing. "As for games, I am merely making conversation. The King knows where House Stark stands."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

"The King knows where no one stands, you see he trusts very few people. And then again since you are from the North you should no the Kings dislikes talk of the rebellion. The King feels that those that talk about it have doubts about him. And those that have doubts don't have loyalty. Those that are not loyal are traitors." He states hard and cold. 

"As to your other matter be careful Tanya's father sits on the Small Council. He will not let you marry his daughter without something more than being the second son of a Greater Lord. You will need my help." He says the last bit as sincere as possible.


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2006)

"I thank you for your offer of assistance with my personal life, but I assure you that I can handle that on my own." He takes a sip of his wine. _Is this really what these southroners do? Practice playing these games all day? I'm all ready exhausted._

"Being from the north means I'm not well versed in the King's favorite subjects. I think the King makes a mistake not talking about it. Ignoring it does not make it go away. However, I have no wish to offend the King and I won't bring it up again."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

Lord Fossoway nods at your comments. As he finishes two dwarves come running on stage. They perform various acts of tourney fighting from jousting to dueling to king of the mountain. Most of the crowd laughs and has fun. When you look over at the King he seems not in the slightest interested or to be having any fun.

As the performance continues the meal is served. Everyone is given a plate with honey-ginger partridge, goose eggs, black bread, pumpkin soup, and blood melons. Overall the meal is quite delicious and rich in flavor. Most of the poeple seem quite happy about it.

As the meals are finished an troupe of Free Cities mummers and puppeteers make there way to stage and perform. Most of the people are entertained. As the drinks continue and the laughter starts the servants start moving some tables and make room for a dance. 

Visenyra Targaryen, the King's middle sister, stands and escorts the King to dance. Next Naeyra Targaryen,  the King's youngest sister, stands and escorts Viserys Targaryen, King's younger brother , to dance as well. The four of them dance for a while. The King smiles and seems happy. Viserys on the other hand looks as if he could careless about dancing. 

After another dance he walks away in the middle of the dance. The King looks over his shoulder and you can see anger in his eyes. He finishes the dance and then asks for others to join. The three Kingsguard all close in a little closer to the dance floor.  Ser Rac Hewitt has a look of concern on his face. 

As you are sitting there paying attention to the dancing you see Tanya look over in your direction. She giggles and then looks back. Over your shoulder you hear Lord Fossoway "Go dance with her lad, it will make her night more memorable."


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2006)

Karrwin stares at the King, curious about what may have angered him. His thoughts quickly disappear when he catches sight of Tanya. _She is so beautiful_. Lord Fossoway's prodding almost irritates him, but, distracted, everything arround him fades into the background. Without realizing he had moved, Karrwin finds himself at her side, laughing and dancing.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

For the next two hours you dance on the dance floor. Doing quite well to your amazment. As the daze and foggyness disappear from your eyes you realize you are quite tired. 

You look around when you lock eyes on Viserys. His normally pale skin is red as you look at him. He breaks his stare with you and stands throwing a cup off the back of the stage area. No ones seems to notice the incident, that or no one acknowledge it. He then storms off. 

"Thank you, Karrwin I had a lot of fun. I must speak to my father for a bit." Tanya says as she walks off. As you watch Tanya walk off Ser Devan walks up to with two goblets off wine. 

He offers you one. "You dance very well and you have made an enemy." he points with his goblet towards where Viserys sat. "Watch your back for Viserys shall seek revenge."


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2006)

Karrwin catches his breath and takes the offered cup. "Thank you, Ser, for the compliment and the drink." He takes a long draught and wipes his brow. "As for the enemy, I can't say that the animosity between us is new. That viper has long wanted my blood."


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

"You have the option of entering the tournament. You could face him in the duel then. Accidents are known to happen." Ser Devan says. "If nothing else it would show the rest of the Kingdom you are not afraid of him."


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

'I don't care if anyone thinks I am afraid of him or not. I know I am not. And I don't believe in tournaments, so I will not be entering." Karrwin feels a flush of anger creeping up his face. _I shouldn't have any more to drink. _

"Thank you again, Ser. I should go speak with my men. Perhaps we can speak another time." Karrwin nods and leaves heading for the table the rest of his men were seated at.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

You walk over to where you men are sitting. Most are laughing and having a good time. Eon is off talking to someone you don't know. Jeremiah is no where to be seen. Tyler and Brandon are talking, they stop when they see you.

Brandon stands "Perhaps we should walk to the privy." He starts heading in that direction, Tyler follows along. After you have left the main group of people behind he starts. 

"Things are moving very quickly. Your Uncle Jacen has already put a call out for all available men. He is raising his banner, I mean a vast army. He is also hiring many a sellsword and outriders. Both the Tyrells and the Baratheons have noted this. Now this is simple in the fact that it appears he is going to lead an attack against the Greyjoys. I have a feeling he is headed for King's Landing." Brandon states with some concern. "There have been men coming and going at our tent. Eon has things under control, but some of these men appear to be working for your uncle. Eon says only three men are interested in the tourney. Most will fair okay, but nothing spectacular." 

"I have talked to a few people in the camp. Let me say that I hope to hear something on the Kings involvment in a day or two. I was able to talk to one man who knows someone who knows someone. You know how it goes. I will be able to speak to the Redwyne man sent to Pyke, tomorrow." Brandon continues. 

Tyler picks up "I spoke to Lord Thommas earlier before the dinner. He says that more than likely he will side with you know matter what you choose, but he wanted to size you up in person. He arraigned for you sit next to him at the dinner. He said something to the effect of seeing how far you would go." Tyler finishes, looking over his shoulder. "Jeremiah said it would be a day or two before he heard anything from Pyke."

You reach the privy with ease. No one seems to have overheard anything or is aware other than you headed to the privy.


----------



## Starman (May 22, 2006)

"I wish I would have known about Thommas before I sat down with him. I don't like him, but at least we know where he stands. I will have to try to talk to him tomorrow. 

"As for my father and uncle, I need to get a bird to them. I need to know what they are planning. I'm stuck here in the middle of things. I can't afford to be blind.

"You've all done well. Thank you."

Karrwin makes use of the privy while he is there.

"I am growing weary of this. I suppose if we retire too early, we will stand out, however. Let's go back. Once a few others start to depart, though, I am making for my tent." The Stark youth begins to walk back toward the party.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 23, 2006)

It is not long before the oppurtunity to leave is possible. You make your few goodbye's and slip out relativley unnoticed. The others slip out as well and make it back to the encampent just after you.

Maester Jeremiah meets you as you enter. "Tyler says you wish to send out a bird, If you draft the letter. I will send the bird first thing in the morning. They have a better chance in daylight."

"Also I hope to hear something in the next few days." He finishes. He looks quite tired as do the others. Most make for there beds to fall fast asleep. 

It seems you finally have sometime to yourself.


----------



## Starman (May 25, 2006)

Karrwin writes a short letter.

Father,

I am hearing troubling rumors of happenings back home. I am in the midst of the dragon's lair here and I must know what your plans are so that I may take appropriate action. Tell everyone that I miss them and that I am doing well.

Karrwin​
He hands it to the maester. "Thank you, Jeremiah."

Karrwin doubts whether he will be able to fall asleep with everything on his mind. Once he takes off his clothes, though, and lays down, he quickly drifts off.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 25, 2006)

You drift to sleep rather quickly, the wine helps the sleep come even faster and easier than you thought. 

You are awakened by the sound of your men screaming and shouting. Your large pavalion tent is on fire. Men are screaming orders. The smell of burnt flesh and hair sticks in the hair so thick it makes you want to vomit.

Eon comes running in his clothes are singed and burnt. The entire left side of his body is black and burnt. Smoke comes off of his clothing and skin. He reeks of burnt flesh, you almost gag from the smell. He has a distant look in his eyes. "We must get out, go.. go!!!"

You run out of the tent. You see bodies burning and others thrashing about on the ground, trying to roll out of the fire. Others are grabbing buckets of sand and water to put out the fire. You can see it is useless the fire will consume the tent in a matter of minutes. You scream at the men to get out but they ignore you.

As you make it to the cool night air, you see Brandon laying on the ground obviousley dead. Jeremiah sits next to him crying. The entire tent appears in flames, it is only a matter of time before the tent collapse on you. A huge fireball roars out of the tent. The heat is enough to make you flinch. 

From somewhere nearby behind you, you hear a familiar sinster laugh. You turn to see the shape of a huge red dragon. Sitting upon the dragon is Viserys Targaryen. He looks at you and laughs. "Look at the Wolves scramble and run. Ha ha haaa!!!" He laughs even more.

The heat of the fire is gone. All you can feel is ice running through your veins. 

The dragon roars to life and spreads it wings. The wings are massive, extending beyond belief. The dragon spews a fireball from its mouth. The fireball consumes the tent even more. The flames roar past you and consume you.

But nothing happens, all you feel is the cold ice running through your body. When you look around. Eon, Jeremiah, Tyler, and Brandon are nothing but dust. 

"And now the final stroke!!!" Viserys states with an evil hiss. You turn and see Tanya standing in a clearing all by herself. Viserys controls the dragon. It takes two steps and reaches it long neck down and opens its mouth. The dragon consumes Tanya in one bite. You hear her scream "Karrwinnnn....."

You wake looking around realizing it was a dream. You are drenched in sweat, but oddly you feel no chill. In fact you feel ice running through your veins.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 25, 2006)

After some morning actvties Jeremiah comes to see you. "I have sent the raven. It should reach your father in four or five days. If they respond right away it will still be nine to ten days, if we are still here."

"Is everything alright you look a little pale?" Jeremiah states as he looks at you with concern.

Etiquette dicates that you appear at the lists this morning. As the morning wanes, the List has been quite active. Many a knight has been unhorsed or wounded. Most of them just spurred knights. As you watch the jousting you feel a sense of battle, but yet not. Things are too organized and controlled. You have heard battle is chaotic and uncontrolled. 

You feel the presence of someone standing over you, as you look back you see Lord Thommas standing behind you. “You care to walk with me Karrwin …. Please.” He says the last bit nodding his head and motioning for you to lead. You feel a change in the man, he is quite sincere.

The first few moments are quiet, then Lord Thommas speaks. “About last night, please forgive my deception. I needed the chance to see who you really were and see how far you would go. I know politics and its game are not looked favorably in the North, but here it is how you survive.”

“Let me tell you a story. Once there was a just spurred knight who thought that he could conquer the world. He was pompous and arrogant. He thought others should bow to him, especially those that were not knights. He met a young lordling, he felt insulted, what the insult was no one knows. But the lordling was of the North, he was neither a knight and nor a lord yet. So he challenged the man to a fight. The man from the North refused and refused. Finally the knight decided he would better the man in anyway possible. He lived for revenge.”

“One day he received a raven with a simple message ‘Know thy self!’ Nothing else, three words. At first the knight thought it a joke. But over time those words echoed in his head. He finally realized the wisdom of those words. Since that time those two have been fast friends, yet there friendship is not well known.”

“Those two men were your father and I. Your father was about my age, a little younger. And I was about your age. Your father stayed in the South for a little while and I learned many a thing from him. Especially never to underestimate or overestimate an enemy or an ally. He told me ‘Know thy enemy and know thy friend.’”

“I doubt your father has mentioned this. We chose a long time ago to keep our friendship quiet. We both gain many things by others not knowing. Why do you think Ser Stuart is in the North. I value your father’s wisdom and teachings. Ser Stuart shall one day be my heir. My own sons are long dead and my daughter is married to a fop.”

“So as you can see I would like to extend my friendship to you.” Lord Thommas states. 

“As to answer your questions from last night. I have placed wagers on Lord Leo. He is strong, quick, and decisive. There are not many better with a sword or lance than he. As to the rebellion – you are correct if the King chooses to ignore talk of it, it will simply grow bigger and bigger.”

“To the rebellion more in a second. The King is no fool, but at the same time he is different everyday. I remember when the King was just and wise. But over the last season he has grown stranger and stranger. Some say it is the coupling of Targaryen brother to sister. They say the line is cursed.”

“Many of the younger and older lords still favor the King. Those of us in our middle age see the King has changed and not for the better. The young are enamored by the King, they think him a hero to be worshipped. And the old still remember his better days. People like your father and I have seen the changes the King has brought.”

“So as to the rebellion, it will happen. A catalyst is all that is needed. Soon brother will be fighting brother. The King has the option to save the Seven Kingdoms, but he won’t. He views the Kingdom as his and his alone.”

“Know this I stand against the King. I will not publicly cry it, but just as your family has suffered because of the King so has mine. To the other question I know you are thinking. Is Daemon Blackfyre to be trusted?”

“That you have to answer for yourself. I think he is honorable and just, but at the same time he comes from the same loins as our King. I guess I choose the lesser of two evils.”

“As to other matters. I know you would like to court the Lady Tanya. Know this her father is cunning and ambitious. Although not the smartest. He wishes to be Hand. He dislikes you and plots against you. Why I do not know. I know he has a common friend of Viserys. They both wish to kill you.”

“The Redwyne man you are looking for is Ser Jacen Webber. He is a knight in the service of House Redwyne. He set sail with a message for Pyke. He shall return this afternoon and speak to Lord Allister right away, he will then seek out his companions. By nightfall he will be drunk and in the tents looking for women.” 

“So when I said last night that you will need my help I was not lying. When the time comes you will have to explain this all to Tanya. If you don’t you will lose her to her father. You have to believe me I have been in your boots before.”

“As to when that time is I don’t know. You will just know. I missed my chance. I thought I could beat the odds and ultimately I was wrong. It cost me very dearly.”

“When the time comes the knights of House Fossoway are here to serve you. And if you need a place to hide my castle is always available.”

You have walked for quite a while. It is almost noon before you have finished talking. It seems strange but you feel at ease with the man, while last night he had you on the edge.


----------



## Starman (May 29, 2006)

_I think I am slowly learning this game. I still don't trust this man. He is not as off-putting as last night, but that is just one more excuse to not trust him. He wears many cloaks. This one, too, could be false. He will have to earn my trust._

"Yes, games of state are not looked on favorably in the North. They seem to be an excuse for men to not act like men and to manipulate others to their own selfish ends. I am no fool, though, and I know that to survive here in the south, one must play the game.  

"I appreciate your offer of friendship and your advice. I will take it all into consideration. Hopefully, I will not have to resort to hiding in your castle, but who knows what lies ahead?"

_Are things really going to be that complicated with Tanya? She seems to like me. What could change that? Father always did say that a man could never really know what a woman was thinking. _

"Thank you for your time, Lord Fossoway. I must take care of some things now. Perhaps we will speak later. Until then." Karrwin nods his head and departs. 

He will track down Tyler and Eon and let them know about Jacen Webber.  After that, he will look for Devan Lannister


----------



## Widowmaker (May 29, 2006)

You find Tyler at the Baratheon tent. It does not take long and he leaves the group he is talking to and joins you. After he hears the news of Jacen Webber he departs, he stated he had some errands to run and something to the effect of drinking.

Eon is at Stark tent. He listens to the story on Jacen Webber, He says he will have two or three men follow the man around. 

It takes sometime but you find Ser Devan at the Lannister tent. He is attending to his brother who is complaining of being unhorsed in the List. You hear part of the conversation "My armor does not fit right! The horse was poorly trained, it should havesuffered longer. The blasted steed reared and took a lance, I would say that beast if it were alive to be slaughter and killed." His brither goes stomping off half in his armor half not.

Ser Devan sees you after a few moment and nods. He actually seems relieved to see you, He walks over and claps you on the back "Join me for a beer!" He states demanding it more than asking.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

"Of course," Karrwin says. After he gets his mug, he says to the knight, "Your brother seems in a foul mood. Is he not faring well?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

_OOC - I made a mistake in the previous post it was his brother Ser Tybolt not his cousin._

The two of you walk to a nearby pavalion tent with the flaps up. A small breeze makes the day more comfortable. The breeze blows the flies away and the smell of horses as well. Der Devan grabs three mugs of ale. He then sits down.

Ser Devan drinks his mug in two gulps and gets another. "My brother did not fair well in the List. He blames his equipment and his horse. Although I know it was his skill that causeed him to lose. He planted his lance in the ground, it up-ended the horse, which caused him to be an easy target for his oppenent a recently spurred knight." Ser Devan states with some concern and then laughs.

"I will not hear the end of it. Ser Tybolt wishes to be a warrior but does not practice. He expects it just to happen!" He finishes his secong mug.

"Enough of my problems. You came here without Brandon, is there something wrong?" Ser Devan looks at you.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2006)

"No. Brandon is off doing his own thing today. I wished to continue our conversation from the other day." Karrwin takes a drink of the beer. _It is too early for something this strong_, he thinks. He hesitates and then continues. "What do you think of the state of the realm at the moment?"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 31, 2006)

Ser Devan looks up from his mug, you can see that the alcohol has cooled him down. "The Kingdom has its up's and down's. I care not much for the politics that the Lords play. I know I have one purpose and that is to fight, I am a simple knight. Unfortunelately I can not simply be a knight, I am a son and knight of House Lannister. If you ask my opinion I think the Kingdom will split into fighting sooner or later."

"Why do you ask?" He states, his eyes narrowing and a furrow on his brow.


----------



## Starman (Jun 1, 2006)

"Because there is talk of rebellion. I don't want to see war come to the Seven Kingdoms, but it seems like it is more and more likely every day. What does your house think about it?" Karrwin asks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 1, 2006)

"There is always talk of rebellion. I guess now that you mention it, there has been more everyday. It is just one of those things." Ser Devan looks at you. "As to the Lannister view. The only thing we have is to gain. We cannot lose, we are the weakest house. I would say we will pick the strongest side."


----------



## Starman (Jun 2, 2006)

Karrwin nods. "I am a simple man, too, but I am beginning to think that simple men do not fare well in the game of politics."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 2, 2006)

"I would have to agree that simple men do not fare will in the game of politics. I have seen many a man destroyed by it. Politics are very much like battle. Instead of fighting with sword and bow, you fight with tongue and words. In politics you must watch for ambushes as well." Ser Devan states to Karrwin.

"I see my brother needs my assistance once again. I must go." Ser Devan states. You get the feeling of disappointment from him as he mentions the last bit. As you look over your shoulder as Ser Devan walks off you see his brother, Ser Tybolt.

Ser Tybolt has the look of a Lannister noble. His youthful blond hair, hawkish nose, and he is dressed the part. His clothes look as if they would cost a small fortune. As Ser Devan reaches Ser Tybolt, Tybolt lets out a barrage upon his younger brother. You cannot hear the exact words, but you imagine it is not pleasant.


----------



## Starman (Jun 3, 2006)

Karrwin shakes his head and turns around. _What should I do now?_ Fossoway's words from earlier cross his mind. _I'll go see Tanya_. He begins walking toward the Redwyne pavilion.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 3, 2006)

You make your way to the Redwyne tent. You are told Tanya is at the tournament watching the the Lists (Jousting). 

You find Tanya at the List. She is sitting with her father near the Royal Pavalion. She does not seem to notice you. She is more interested in the List.


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

_Damn. She would have to be with her father. I suppose I'll have to be polite and address him._

Karrwin approaches the two of them. He nods respectfully toward Allister. "Greetings, Lord Redwyne. And to you, Tanya. How do you fare today, my Lord?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 4, 2006)

Both Tanya and Allister are suprised by your visit. The look on Allister's face is one of suprise and then repulse. "Fine young Stark. And you?" You get the feeling he is being kind only bcause Tanya is next to him.

Tanya nods and smiles at you and points towards a chair that is empty. You are seated next to her, but at an strange angle. You can see the field quite well, but have to turn your head to look at her. 

"Well lets have it Karrwin, I assume you wish to court my daughter. So let me hear you say it!" Allister says. There is a look of shock and horror on Tanya's face. It appears she is quite mad at her father for being so rude.

"Father, that is uncalled for and quite enough." She gets ready to stand, when her father grabs her wrist. "You will stay and listen. You will also obey your father. That boy there will tell me exactly what his intentions are in regards to you or else you will never see him again." Allister states to his daughter.

"You should know Stark that I am already talking to the King about Tanya wedding Viserys. So your offer had better be damn good." Allister states while holding his daughters wrist. The mention of Viserys brings a look of horror to Tanya's face. She attempts to pull away but cannot break free of her fathers grip.

He finally lets go and Tanya's hand flies up into her face. She stops it at the last second before she hits herself. "Go run off, you are like you mother, weak and womanly!"

At that Tanya runs off, you can see tears in her eyes and hear sobs escaping her lips. Two of her ladies in waiting follow after her. 

"You are excused Stark." Allister turns and continues to watch the List.


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

Karrwin seethes in anger. He opens his mouth several times, but closes it not knowing what to say and not wanting to say something he would regret later. Finally, he turns and storms off, looking for Tanya. _Damn you, Allister Redwyne. I should kill you myself._


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 5, 2006)

You catch up to Tanya near the Redwyne tent, she appears quite upset and angered. She appears the have been crying. When she sees you she turns away from you and her ladies in waiting try to comfort you. 

One you recognize as Becca walks over to you. "Tanya asks that you give her some time she is quite upset. She asks that you come back later. She is grateful for your coming, but she needs some time." Becca explains. She thens looks at you and you get the feeling she speaks the truth "She cares about you Karrwin but now may not be the time, she needs some time to heal. Write her a note and give her a few days." 

Tanya walks inside her tent while you are talking to Becca. She looks back one time at you, but then disappears into the tent.


----------



## Starman (Jun 5, 2006)

Karrwin shakes his head in frustration. "Uh, thank you, Becca." 

He walks back to his tent slowly, head down, not paying attention to anything around him. _Fossoway said I would need his help if I wanted to marry Tanya, but I don't want his help in my personal life. I want to do this on my own. Maybe I should write to Father about it. I don't know._


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 8, 2006)

Karrwin has been walking longer than he thought, by the time he gets back to the tent it is almost dark. No one is around most seem to be out enjoying the events. Jeremiah is the only one around. He sees you and stops what he is doing "Is everything okay?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

"No, but I don't want to talk about it." Karrwin sighs. "How was your day?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 8, 2006)

"Uneventful, I have no desire to watch the tournament. So I spent most of the day reading and going over notes." The maester looks at you. "Brandon is at one of the tents, I think the Redwyne one. Eon was sending some men to look after him. Something about a knight who just arrived . . . " he waves his hand in the air. "I didn't catch it all."

"Eon let most of the guards off for the night. There are still a few around, most have spread out to other encampents to have some fun."

"From the sounds of the crowd dying down I take it the tournament is over for the day." Jeremiah states to you.

"Do you need something to help you sleep?" He says


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

"No, I'm not going to sleep just yet. I'm going to have glass of wine in my tent, though. If you see Eon, Brandon, or Tyler, send them to me, please."

Once in his tent, Karrwin pours himself a glass of wine and sits down. _I should be thinking about the coming rebellion, but all I can think about is Tanya and her damned father. What am I going to do about him?_


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 8, 2006)

Karrwin sits and drinks his wine in peace. His thoughts of Tanya consuming him. He doesn't even realize Brandon standing over him.

"Karrwin snap out of it. Jeremiah told me to come see you." Karrwin smells the wine on Brandon's breath. "I tracked down Jacen Webber. He and I had a long conversation. I was finally able to get some info out of him, after many a drink."

"Karrwin you are not going to like this - Webber was sent by Lord Redwyne to Pyke with a sealed message. Webber did not know all the details but he also had a locked chest. There was some kind of deal between the Greyjoys and Redwyne over naval forces. Webber guessed it has something to do with the rebellion. Later that night he met with Lord Greyjoy and delivered the message. Greyjoy told Webber the details of the plan. The Greyjoys were sent to kill the Mallisters." Brandon states to you.

"There is no direct connection to the King. Only a few people would know that information." Brandon states to you.

"The danger is that if the Redwynes, Greyjoys, and King are plotting together they control all the naval forces in the Kingdom."

"What should we do about Webber. Eon and couple of his men are watching him. I think he may remember telling me the story. That puts us in a lot of danger. If Redwyne or the King find out . . . I can only imagine the reaction. I think it would be wise for us to get rid of him." Brandon finishes.


----------



## Starman (Jun 11, 2006)

Karrwin leans his head back and stares at the top of the tent for a moment. "Do you know what this means, Brandon? War. We may not have hard proof, but it is enough to ignite a firestorm. The King has brought this on himself." 

He rubs his scruff of a beard. "Go get everyone and bring them here. Jeremiah, Tyler, and Eon. You said Eon has others watching Webber, so don't let him give you any excuses."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

"No offense Karrwin, but I will have Jeremiah gather the others. I have had quite a few drinks and would like to rest." Brandon says. He looks quite tired.

A little while later the others have gathered. They all sit quietly, none appear to know the news or if so they do not let on that they know.


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

Brandon's casual attitude give Karrwin a flash of annoyance, but he quickly forgets about it as the others filter in and more important things become the topic. "I'm sure you heard but if you haven't, it does appear that the King is behind the Greyjoy attack on the Mallisters. I do not intend to sit idly by while the King stabs the Starks in the back. Tomorrow I am going to the King's brother and informing him that the Starks are with him. Thoughts?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

All of them look at you stunned for a moment. Eon is the first to react. "About time we made a decision and stuck to it. I feel that whatever side we choose we will have a fight on our hands."

Jeremiah speaks next "A word of caution, by openly declaring you support the Blackfyre cause you will gain the King as an enemy. A very dangerous position to sit in. I would recommend keeping your support quiet for the time being."

Eon appears ready to explode at the mention of some of the details Jeremiah states. Luckily he is able to maintain his composure.

Brandon looks up with his tired eyes "I feel the choice is right, but I heed you to bend to your father's counsel. If you make a decision, you make it for House Stark and the North."

Tyler just looks at you "I am simply here to give advice and counsel. This is by far out of my realm. I would say talk to Lord Fossoway first."


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Karrwin nods at the advice. "I don't mean to run to the Blackfyre tent screaming my allegiance for the rebel cause. This will be handled subtly until we are in a postion to make an open declaration. Talking to Fossoway is probably a good idea. I will meet with him in the morning and inform him of my decision. Than I will meet with Prince Daemon and tell him. As for my father, he sent me here to be the envoy of the Starks. And with what has happened, I do not think that he will disagree with my decision. I will draft another letter to him in the morning."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

All of the men you have gathered look at you. Some nodding, some appear nervous but none have disagreed. It seems that all agree something must be done. 

Brandon looks at you "If you don't mind I think I will retire. It has been a long day and I am very drunk."

Jeremiah looks at you "I will start making plans and gathering information. I have a lot to read if I am to give you my best counsel."

Tyler stands "I must go to the castle if you wish to speak to Lord Fossoway tomorrow morning. I will make sure the meeting is kept discrete, perhaps over breakfast so it does not look unusual."

Eon is left in the room. "I am sure Brandon spoke to you about our good friend Ser Webber." He says with a wicked grin. "I would ask that you let me take care of things."


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Karrwin groans. "I don't know, Eon. I understand your reasons for doing it, but I don't think I want to be party to something like that. Can't we find another solution to this?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

Eon looks at you for a minute and then opens his mouth and then closes it. "I have another idea nothing that bad. Give me a minute." He walks out.

A few minutes later he returns "I spoke to Jeremiah, he and I have a plan. Nothing horrible but at the same time there will some long lasting effects. Will that work?" Eon states.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Karrwin snorts. "I'm not going to agree to it, if you don't tell me what it is, Eon."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

"I was trying to protect you. All right well, Jeremiah said he could make a drink where Ser Webber would lose his memory. The only problem is that Jeremiah said that each person is different. While Ser Webber may lose only a days memory, he may lose a month or two." Eon states to you rather plainly.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

"Dammit." Karrwin sits down and looks at the ground. _Is this what it means to be a lord? To have to make decsions like this?_ He mentally debates the issue for a moment before looking up at Eon and nodding. 

"Okay, let's do it, but, Eon...let's try not to put ourselves in this kind of position in the future. Maybe it's naive of me, but I hate this kind of thing. Killing a man in the field is one thing. This, this is...well, I don't know if it's wrong, but I don't think it's right."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

"A few minutes ago you made a decision, War. You choose that when you stopped being neutral and chose a side. The battlefield is different. The man may not be before you with a sword, but he is stalking around behind your back." Eon states

"That is why I suggested killing him. It is easy and final. There is no messing that up. This other choice has consequences. Hence why I tried to keep you out of it. Maybe I shouldn't but I was trying to protect you." Eon continues.

"You need to take a hard look at yourself. If you cannot handle it or don't have the stomach then you need to step down. Leadership is making the hard decisions." Eon finishs and walks out leaving you to your thoughts.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Karrwin feels a flash of anger. _I know what leadership is! Father taught me well. He forgets the difference between war and backstabbing. Give me a battlefield and a foe to meet head on. That is honorable. Not pretty and not something to like too much, but at least I won't feel troubled by it. I may have to keep an eye on Eon. He is a friend, no doubt. I will always trust him my life and the lives of my men. But, I'm not sure I trust him with situations such as this._

Karrwin shakes his head and decides that it is time for bed. He lays down, but it is hours before he falls asleep, thoughts of Jacen Webber dancing through his head.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

After tossing and turning throughout the night sleep finally catches hold on Karrwin. Just as it feels good to be sleeping Karrwin is awakened by Tyler. 

"Karrwin it is time to get up" Tyler gives you a tap. "Karrwin it's time to wake."

When he sees some movement from you "Lord Fossoway will see you for breakfast. You have to get ready. I let you sleep as long as possible."


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Karrwin yawns and nods. He gets dressed wordlessly and splashes some water on his face. "Where is breakfast?" he asks Tyler.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

"Breakfast is at Lord Fossoway's tent. He is expecting you." Tyler states. "He gives you a quick run down of events that have happenend over the morning. Nothing of real importance is mentioned until the end. 

"Ser Jacen Webber was found wondering tourney field this morning. Many have stated the knight was highly intoxicated as he could not answer any questions. Many said he was incoherent and had extreme trouble walking." He mentions the last bit as you make it to the tent. 

The guards let you through to the tent. There is not much in the way of splendor in the tent it seems quite functional. You enter into a back part where a table has been set up. A servant is just walking out. The side of the tent are open to the east to allow the morning sun into the tent. There are only two chairs at the table. Lord Fossoway sits admiring the just rising sun. Tyler nods to and then walks off.

Sitting on a plate in front of you are a pair of poached goose eggs, honey bacon, some black bread, and a few pieces of fruit. A glass of goats milk and bright wine sit above the plate.

"Ah perfect timing Karrwin. Breakfast was just served. Please sit and enjoy the sunrise."


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Karrwin just nods at Tyler's words and tries not to yawn too much. At the mention of Webber, the youth shakes his head. _Not much sense worrying about now because it is done. But I will be damned if I get used to it. _

"Thank you, my Lord. It looks excellent." He dives into his meal with a relish, not saying much until the two of them have finished eating. 

"Some new information has come to my attention and I can no longer stand idly by. I mean to meet with Daemon Blackfyre and throw the support of House Stark behind him."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Thommas chokes for a second and then recovers. "I forget how blunt the men of the North can be sometimes. Please forgive my rudeness. I am used to Southern politics. It good to hear though what a man's true intentions are without having to beat around the bush. Good for you Karrwin." 

"If I may ask what is the new information that you received? I mean it was just yesterday that you were undecided and now the sudden change." Thommas looks at you confused.

"Before you go running over there you should know that there are spies in the Blackfyre tent. If you would let me I will make arraingments for Lord Daemon to meet us, say in an hour. We shall go riding you can visit one of my villages, there we should have a private spot to meet with Lord Daemon." Lord Thommas states to you.


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

_Idiot! I should have thought of spies._ Karrwin also debates for a minute whether or not he should reveal what he has learned about the King before realizing that he all ready told Fossoway he intends to rebel. Not much point in keeping the rest a secret, he realized.

"Well, I discovered that the King plotted with the Greyjoys to kill the Mallisters and make trouble for the North."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Lord Fossoway looks stunned "Really! You are quite amazing Karrwin. You have been in the south three days and you have already solved a conspiracy by the King. I must say I am impressed." 

"A word of caution. Keep this information well guarded. In the North things are simply, in the south information is power. You have a major bargaining chip. I assume you still have the evidence." Lord Thommas asks.


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Karrwin feels proud and embarrassed at the praise. "Well, the evidence is, uhm, still around, but not in it's right frame of mind, if you get my drift," he says.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

"I think I understand, oh well. It would have been nice to have some solid evidence. But nevermind." Lord Thommas states.

"Very well, until later say an hour and I should be ready to ride." Fossoway states.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

"Thank you, Lord Fossoway." Karrwin stands up and departs. Not wanting to go back to his tent, yet, he wanders around outside of the main encampments until it is time to go back.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

When you return you see Lord Fossoway has changed into a bright riding clothes and has a bright red cloak over his shoulders, along with an ugly helm. He is getting ready to mount up when you arrive. 

Tyler is there as well. He has a horse for you. "Lord Stark" he nods to you "Might I suggest a cloak." He states and starts to attach a bright blue cloak. Before you can protest the cloak is on.

There appears to be about twenty riders heading out to ride with you. You don't see any women and the guards are all dressed rather plainly. As the group leaves you are tossed into the middle of the riders. Lord Fossoway leads near the front.

As you try to make your way to front, one of the guards rips off your cloak and attaches it to one of the other guards. As you look around you realize the same has happened to Lord Fossoway. He slowly backs off into the middle of the group and is riding next to you.

"Follow me, when we clear the next hillside we will come upon a stream. We will break off from the main group and ride upstream for a while. Then we will cut cross country until we reach a bridge and then make our way to the village." Thommas states to you. "They will continue to ride."

Just as he says over the next hill is a stream below. The riders cut left and the two of you make your way to the right and the stream. You slowly make your way up stream into a stand of trees.

Lord Fossoway stops and looks back the way you came. You see two riders some distance apart following the guards off to the Northeast. "See even in my own lands I am followed. Fools think they can follow me around my land. Let us watch when they are out of sight we will continue." 

After a time the riders disappear and you continue on your way. After what seems like only minutes you make it to the bridge. Once on the road it is only a half hour before you are at the small village.


----------



## Starman (Jun 17, 2006)

Karrwin feels a bit bewildered by the extent of Fossoway's deception. _Is all of this really necessary? I suppose it is. I truly am still a wolf pup when it comes to Southron games of politics._

"Is this where we are meeting Prince Blackfyre?" he asks Thommas.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

Lord Thommas looks over at you "Yes, over there is a small inn. I have made arraigments for us to meet there in private. Most of the locals are at the tourney. And the few that remain are loyal."

You look to where he mentioned and you see a small two story building with a solid wood roof. In the back is a stable and a blacksmith next door. The forge looks cold, but the stable is full of horses. A few chickens are running around. The inn itself rather non-descript and simple. The sign on the front shows a yellow lemon. The smell of fresh baked lemon cakes carries on the breeze.

As you near the courtyard a young boy of 13 or 14 appears out of the stable. You would believe him to be a stable boy from his dress but he carries a dagger on his belt and his riding boots have fresh mud on them. 

"Here lad, take the horses and keep watch." Lord Thommas states.

The boy grabs the reins and holds them while you both dismount. As you enter into the inn you hear the boy taking the horses into the stable. As you look into the inn your eyes have to adjust to the darkness. You see two men seated near the door, both carrying swords. Neither moves as you enter. 

The inn is empty except for three men stand at the bar all wearing black cloaks. One standing with his back to you has silver hair, but has the youthful movement of young man. You recognize him as Daemon Blackfyre. He continues to talk to the other two men as you approach. As you look at one of the other men, you notice a very striking resemblence to Daemon yet subtle enough in difference, most notable is that he has bright red eyes.

The two men nod to Daemon as you both approach, he turns "Greetings Lord Thommas" Shaking the man's hand. "Greetings Karrwin." He shakes your hand with a firm grip. "I am glad to see you both."

"These are my brothers Bittersteel and Fireball. Grab a mug and come sit." Daemon states. He walks over to a rather large table in a small alcove with a clear view of most of the inn. He sits in the corner giving him the best field of view.

"Karrwin, Lord Thommas arrainged for this meeting. I was only told that it was of great importance. What is the nature of this meeting then?" He states and grabs a lemon cake from a plate on the table.


----------



## Starman (Jun 17, 2006)

Karrwin Stark looks around nervously. _Well, I suppose this is it._ He takes a breath. "My lord, I am prepared to offer you the full support of House Stark in rebellion against the King." The youth lets his breath out. _There, I've done it. What have I done?_


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 17, 2006)

Daemon looks at you "As I said before I do not plan to start the Rebellion, but I will be ready when it happens. I am glad that you have choosen to side with us. While I am a member of the small council it will only be a matter of time until I am removed from that position."

He takes a drink and eats a bite, chewing and swallowing before continuing. "From the few meetings I have had here at the Tourney. Things are deteriorating fast. The King is making more and more rash decisions. I feel it will only be a matter of weeks until something occurs."

"We need to start assembling as many men to our cause. We need to be in a secure position." Daemon states "After the tourney I am going to take a risk, but I will call a meeting of all the members. We need to all see who has joined."

"Any questions or comments?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

"I found out that the King has made some sort of bargain with the Greyjoys. I'm not sure of the details, but it did involve them killing the Mallisters and causing trouble for the North." Karrwin pauses for a moment. "The only question I have is what do you want me to do to get ready?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 18, 2006)

Daemon looks at you for a moment, then shifts in his chair. "If the King has made a deal with the Greyjoys he controls all of the seas around the Kingdom. He has his fleet, Redwyne, and the Greyjoys. This is a very precarious position." He puts his hand up to his chin and is obviouisly thinking. "This will take some consideration and thought."

"What can you do Karrwin. Your Uncle, Lord Mallister has been assembling many sellswords and a small army nearby. I would assume in the next month fighting will commence. See if your Uncle will relenquish command of those men to you. 

"Also send a letter to your father. Ask him to send all available men to Moat Caitlin and any he can spare further South. Once the North has declared on my side Lord Arryn will march his army North."

"Gentlemen we need allies. We must secure our position. Anyone that you are close to, it is time to push the issue. The fight is coming and it will happen soon. The more allies means the less enemies." Prince Daemon finishes.


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

"I will send out ravens tomorrow, my Lord." Karrwin wants to offer some suggestions, be between not being able to think of any and not wanting to sound like a fool in front of these men, he keeps his mouth shut. _I wonder if Father will allow me to command any men. He will probably just send someone else to do it._


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 19, 2006)

The men talk of a few other things, nothing that seems particular or names that you recognize. A few minutes later Daemon speaks up "It is time to depart. We will meet after the tourney, I will send out messengers with the meeting place and time. Thank you for coming."

Daemon stands and walks out the back door.

Lord Thommas stands with you for a moment letting the Prince leave. "We will wait a few minutes and then travel back to the trees and wait for the riders to return."

Just as he says you wait and then travel back to the trees.


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Karrwin is quiet most of the way back. When they get to the trees, he looks at Fossoway and asks him, "Are we doing the right thing? Is there no other way we could do this?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord Thommas looks over at you "No, there is no other way. He is the King, we swore an oath. Either he must die or we revolt. I will not use an assasin and the King is healthy. So I choose to revolt. If you see another option I am all ears."


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Karrwin shakes his head. "I don't. I...I just want to be sure. Once we start, there is no going back."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 19, 2006)

"I thought the same thing a long time ago. Sometimes it is something you have to come to the reality of the hard way!" Lord Thommas looks over at you and then stares off into the empty hills.


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Karrwin nods and is quiet for the rest of the return journey.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 19, 2006)

A short time later the guards ride back towards the trees. Lord Thommas nods at you. As they ride nearby you ride into the group of riders. As you make your way into the group the guards place the colored cloaks back on to your shoulders.

A little time later you make into the encampment. Lord Thommas nods to you. "Thank you for riding with me. I look forward to it in the future." He then turns and walks into his tent.

Tyler is there to meet you. As you are walking back to your tent you get the strange feeling something is wrong. You notice that things in the camp are quiet. There are no sounds of horses or the crowd. You look around and notice no one is wandering around.

As you look to talk to Tyler he has a solemn look on his face. As he notices you looking at him and around he finally states "I was going to wait until we got back to the tent. Lord Leo Tyrell was killed today during the List. Lord Leo and Ser Jon Templeton (aka Knight of Ninestars) were facing each other. As Ser Jon's lance hit on Lord Leo's shield it slid upwards. The tip of the lance travelled up the shield hitting Lord Leo in the visor. The tip went through the helm. Lord Leo was almost beheaded. The King has called a halt to the Tourney. He is expected to make an announcement in the next day or two."


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

Karrwin nods and asks, "Is there any talk of foul play?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 21, 2006)

"No it sounds like this was the real thing. Ser Templeton is one of the toughest knights in the Kingdom. When people heard of the two greatest knights jousting, almost everyone was in attendance. It was standing room only. On the second pass that is when it happened." Tyler states to Karrwin. "I was going to wait until we got back to the tent, but there is more. I will tell you more when we get there."

Tyler won't say anything else. You finally get to the tent. Eon, Brandon, and Jeremiah are waiting for you. When they see you enter an air of calm is felt. 

Tyler looks over at you "I didn't want to say anything before, but House Tyrell is about to be in chaos. Lord Leo's son, Trystane is now Lord. But he is only eleven years old. His mother will be named Regent in name. Lord Leo's two brothers are Ser Theodore and Ser Bryen Flowers. The two have never got along. Ser Theodore is the Lord Commander of the City Watch in Oldtown and now heir to Highgarden. He is securely in the Lord Redwyne's camp and therefore the King. Ser Bryen Flowers is the legitamized brother of Lord Leo. He is a known open supporter of Daemon Blackfyre."

"So as I said soon the House will be fighting. Ser Theodore will try to step in as Lord Trystane's regent. He will start arrainging a marriage soon, I think it will be Tanya Redwyne. Sorry Karrwin" Tyler looks up at you with sympathetic eyes. 

"I think Ser Bryen will push his side. The house will split over this. I would guess soon one faction or the other will take Lord Trystane hostage." Tyler finishes.


----------



## Starman (Jun 21, 2006)

Karrwin feels a flush of anger. "Tanya will not marry a Tyrell if I have anything to say about it!" He takes a deep breath. "I'm sorry. Anyway, I have met with Prince Blackfyre and told him that House Stark stands with him. He says that he is not going to start a rebellion, but will be ready when it happens. There will be a meeting soon for those who stand with him.

"Right now, I must draft a letter to my father. Jeremiah, could you get me paper and ink, please?" Karrwin asks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 21, 2006)

"As you wish." Jeremiah responds. The other filter out and leave you alone.

Jeremiah returns a few minutes later. "The others have left. Eon is taking care of the men. Brandon said he was going to go for a walk. I think this has hurt him very much." He places some paper and ink down for you and then leaves.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Before Jeremiah leaves, Karrwin asks him, "How so?" referring to Brandon.

After he leaves, he composes the letter to his father. It is difficult and he finds himself crumpling up his first few attempts before he finally gets one he likes. 

Father,

I hope that this letter finds you doing well. Events move quickly down here and I am doing the best I can to represent our house. 

I have discovered that the King made a deal with the Greyjoys to attack the Mallisters. What else may have been involved in their deal, I do not know. As it stands, though, it appears that the King now has an iron grip on the seas. 

Based on the information that the King was behind the attack on the Mallisters, I approached Daemon Blackfyre and told him that House Stark would stand with him in rebellion against the King. I realize that I should have consulted you first, however, as I said events move quickly and if I had to consult with you for every decision, I would not be able to properly react to everything. There is to be a meeting shortly of supporters of Prince Blackfyre. I will be attending and I will let you know what is said. I have also consulted Lord Thommas Fossoway on this and he knows where we stand. 

Prince Blackfyre asks that the men currently under Lord Mallister be transferred to my command. He also asks that you send men to reinforce Moat Cailin and any other men you have further south. He said that once the North has declared for him, Lord Arryn will march his army north and we must be prepared for his attack. 

I hope you do not think that I have overstepped my bounds, Father. I did what I felt was best for the House and for the North. Tell everyone that I miss them and think about them always.

Regards,
Karrwin Stark​


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Jeremiah looks at you "Brandon maybe a man of the North, but at the same time the Manderly's are the closest to the Southern Lords in the North. I get the impression he grew up on stories of knights and jousting. When I spoke to him a few days ago he was saying how impressed he was by the knights and nobility."

"I think this was a wake up call for him. He looked up to Lord Leo and Ser Templeton. There are many tales of there deeds and what great knights they are. I think he looked up to them. I think it crushed him to know that one knight died and the other lives on over a simply joust. All for the entertainment of men. I think also Brandon wanted to be like Lord Leo and live a ideal life." Jeremiah finishes.

"Let me know when you are done. I will send it right away." Jeremiah says leaving you.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Karrwin thinks for a moment about Jeremiah's words and wonders if Tyrell's death really had that much of an impact on him. The _coming days will see many more deaths_, he thinks. _Brandon had best be prepared_. 

The young Stark leader lets Jeremiah know when his letter is finished and wonders what he should do for the rest of the day. Karrwin realizes that he hasn't seen Tanya since yesterday's debacle with her father. _I should try to see her_, he thinks_, but with the tourney cancelled, her father is likely to be at the tent with her. I have no desire to encounter Allister again. Ah, well, I can't avoid him forever. _

Karrwin leaves his tent and starts walking to the Redwyne pavilion.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

Karrwin finds the Redwyne tent quiet. Karrwin is escorted inside, to see Tanya. She has been crying you can see. She stands and greats you.

"How are you?" She says.

"I am sorry I have not talked to you. Yesterday was quite . . . difficult. The events of today have not made it any easier." She states. "My father is off in council with the King. I have started to hear rumors. But I think the tourney will be cancelled."


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Karrwin feels angry and disheartened seeing Tanya cry. He takes her hand as they sit down. "I'm sorry, Tanya. Is there anything I can do?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

"No. There is nothing that can be done. I wish there. Now is not the time. I just need more time to deal with my father." She says with tears in her eyes.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

_I could strangle Allister. _"Tanya, talk to me. Tell me what you've heard and what's going on," Karrwin says.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

"Not now Karrwin. It is not the right time, maybe later." She states.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

Karrwin groans inside. He felt bad for her, but she seemed to be making it more difficult. If she had a problem, she should talk about it, right? Then he might be able to do something about it. Sighing and not knowing what else to do, Karrwin just sits there holding her hand, letting her cry.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

She cries for a couple minutes, the looks up at you. "You should go. If my father finds you here, he would . . .   I am going to King's Landing at the end of the Tourney. I will talk to you there about things." Tanya states.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2006)

"Uh, okay." Karrwin stands up and starts to walk out. He hesistates at the entrance and then turns around. "If you need anything, Tanya, _anything_, let me know." He smiles and walks back to his own tent.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 22, 2006)

A short time later Karrwin makes it back to the tent. Most of the men are quiet and humble. Most nod at you as you enter. Jeremiah meets you not far from the enterance. "I have some news. I have gathered the others." 

He leads you into a the area you have been using for meetings. Eon, Tyler, and Brandon are there as well.

"The tourney has been called. The King and Tyrell family are going on to Highgarden tomorrow. In accordance with the wishes of the Tyrells they have asked all visiting families to please return home. All Tyrell bannerhouses are being _asked_ to go to Highgarden for the funeral of Lord Leo and the raising of Trystane to Lord of Highgarden." Jeremiah states.

Brandon looks over "So what are going to do now?"

Tyler speaks up "It seems my tenure in your service has come to an end Lord Stark. After tomorrow I will return to Cider Hill."

Eon looks disappointed.


----------



## Starman (Jun 23, 2006)

Karrwin paces back and forth for a moment, arms crossed. "Well, we're not going home, yet. I have a meeting to attend still. After that, I will determine our next course of action. Tyler, I hate to see you go. You have been a most valuable advisor. You are always welcome in Winterfell." Karrwin holds his hand out to him.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Tyler takes your hand. "The honor is mine for serving you. As I said I will wish you good bye tomorrow. With your permission I will find out more about your meeting. If I may take your leave?"

Brandon looks up "You mentioned something about going to King's Landing after the tourney a few days ago?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 24, 2006)

Karrwin sits down and pours himself a cup of wine."Yes, Father wants me to travel to King's Landing to see what I could uncover about the attack on our family. I'm not sure if there is anything else I need to find out, since we know for sure that the King was behind the attacks. I am hoping to get a letter back from him shortly telling me how things fare up there. If it is bad, I may return home."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 24, 2006)

Brandon looks over at you and nods. "Karrwin the first bird was sent day before yesterday. At best it will not arrive for another two to three days. Even if a reply came it would still be another four days after that. That means it will be a week. Do you plan to sit around until then?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

"No, I'm not going to wait. I just wish I knew. I suppose we will have to head to King's Landing. If Father changes his mind, we can always head back." Karrwin says, feeling irritated and afraid of what is coming at the same time.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

A few hours later, well after dark Tyler returns. "Excuse my absence, it took longer than expected. I spoke with Lord Thommas, he has received word that the meeting will be delayed. Things are going very poorly in the Tyrell House. Families are talking and things do not look well."

"It is a few days ride to Highgarden. The King and Small Council are going along to pay respects to Lord Leo. The King I am sure will be playing politics while he is in Highgarden." Tyler states "Because the Small Council is attending your meeting has been put off until later."

"Lord Thommas rides for King's Landing when he returns. He told me the meeting would take place there, I assume." Tyler finishes.

The night is relatively uneventful. Sleep comes after another glass of wine. Early the next morning the work of taking down the tents begins. By mid-day most of the tents are packed and by mid-afternoon most of the lords are headed home.

Ser Devan and Ser Arey Oakheart walk over to the Stark encampment. Ser Devan looks at you "It was a pleasure meeting you Karrwin. I look forward to the next time." He stick out his arm.

Ser Arey says "The ale is on me the next time we meet."

Ser Devan states "I must be going. My brother wishes to ride before dark." He departs a short time later.

A little while later Tyler walks over with your horse. "The King, Tyrells, and bannerhouses left this morning. Tanya left with her family. She asked for a bird from Jeremiah. I am sure she will write you soon. It was my honor serving you." Tyler reaches up to shake your hand. 

Later on the Stark encampment makes its way towards King's Landing.

End of Chapter 1


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

*Chapter 2*

It took nearly ten days to reach King's Landing. Moving with the train was quite slow. After nearly fortnight on a ship from White Harbor and another fortnight on horse to the tournament, you had three days of no riding. You arse is quite sore and you are ready to be off a horse for sometime. 

As King's Landing looms in front of you, you cannot forget the tournament with Viserys just over a year ago. It brings a smile to your face to remember the arrogant on the ground yielding to you.

The Roseroad finally leads to one of the seven gates to enter the city proper. However before you can enter you are stopped at the gate by the Gold Cloaks. The captain of the gate does not recognize you, but after a few moments he lets you pass. 

As the train finally makes it way into the city you wonder where you are to go now. Your father mentioned he was sending someone to take care of things for you. As you sit pondering a man rides up. He wears a black cloak with the hood up. For a moment you could swear the man was a member of Night's Watch.

It takes a minute for your eyes to adjust but finally you recognize the man as Ser Durendal, your father childhood friend and protector. Many call him aloof and strange. But you know better, the man is one of the finest swordsman in Westros. But he is a loner and rarely talks to others.

"Welcome Karrwin to King's Landing. Follow me and I will take you to your residence." Ser Durendal turns and takes the train towards Visenya Hill and the Great Sept of Baelor. Not far below the Great Sept you find a walled manor house. The banner of House Stark hangs from the roof on the gatehouse. The gate is made of black iron and the doors of sturdy oak. The manor looks quite defensible and well protected.

You pass through the gate and into the courtyard. The entire manor is walled. The train settles in and is soon unpacking from the long journey. You see your father has sent another 200 men with Ser Durendal. You are led into the manor house proper and brought to the second floor, oddly the manor is located at the back of the courtyard. From the window you command a good view of the city and the rest of the manor.

Ser Durendal meets you, having taken off his black cloak. "I have three letters here for you. One from you father, one from Prince Daemon Blackfyre, and one from Tanya Redwyne. I will be back later, a bath has been drawn. We will then discuss things."

The letter from Tanya reads:

Karrwin, 

I hope this letter reaches you. I hope you are in good spirits. I write this letter from Highgarden, things are not going well. While direct fighting has not happened, things between the Bannerhouses of Highgarden are tense.

My father and the King stand vigil, I believe they are plotting to start a war. They are continually talking of the upcoming fighting.

Tyler was so kind to inform me that you plan to stay in King's Landing. I have convinced my father to let me travel to King's Landing with the King. My father will travel on to the Arbor to take care of things and then sail to King's Landing.

When I arrive in King's Landing I will send you word. I believe then will be the time that we can talk. Please forgive me for being brief but I must go.

Your Love, Tanya  

The letter from your father reads:

Karrwin,

Son it good to hear from you, I have recieved both your letters. We all miss you very dearly. Your mother wishes you her best. She says to take care and to send more letters.

On to business. If you are reading this you have met Ser Durendal. You have done an excellent job. Do not feel upset or nervous, the decisions you have made are well thought. 

If what you say is true then the North is in peril. With the King controlling the sea it makes our position even more stretched. I have sent all available men to Moat Caitlin, White Harbor, and Flint's Finger. I have also sent 2,500 men with Ser Durendal. These men are yours Karrwin. Do not waste them, they trust in you to return home.

As to the Mallister forces. I have spoke with Jacen, he agrees it would be wise to have the men in the south, but he still intends to attack the Greyjoys. He has raised an army of almost 6,000 sellswords and freeriders. He has dispatched 1,000 men for you.

It is good you have met Lord Thommas. He and I are old friends. Listen carefully to his advice, he is of the South and knows there ways. Prince Daemon and I have written each other as well. He is impressed by your character, I believe he favors you.

On to politics. House Arryn is a staunch supporter of the King. They will march and attack on the word of the King. House Tully will be split. While I have Lord Edric's grandson and heir as hostage, he is still Warden of the West. I fear he will not commit, but that his bannerhouses will split. 

The Frey's continue to tell me they support us, but there family is so large I don't know where there loyaly lies.

I have heard the bad news of Lord Leo Tyrell. I fear that the bannerhouses of Highgarden will be quite bloody. 

I have no idea about the Lannisters. And the Baratheon's have always supported the King. We know where the Greyjoys stand.

I have also heard rumors of you and Tanya Redwyne. If I remember correct wasn't she the reason you fought with Prince Viserys. She is beautiful if I remember correct and Maester Garth says she is quite educated. Just remember you are protect the North, not to fight a war over a woman. That being said your mother asks that you betroth her.

Winter is Coming
Lord Edward Stark

The letter from Prince Daemon states:

Karrwin,

I have received word that your father and uncle have sent troops to support us. I am impressed by your work.

I have also sent 1,000 men of mine to serve under you.

I have also been informed that you have a friendship with Ser Devan Lannister. The Lannisters control the only ships not under the King's hand. I would ask that you press Ser Devan onto our side. 

While I do not wish to sound adamant or arrogant. We need these ships. If we wish to hamper the Greyjoys it will only be possible with Lannister ships.

As a member of the small council I am privy to much of the politics of Westros. Word has reached me that the King has arrainged a marriage with the Martell's. My sister, Visenyra will marry the eldest son of Lord Martell. The game continues. 

When I return to King's Landing we shall meet as I planned. 

Daemon

Ser Durendal meets you after your bath. "Refreshed? Very well I assume you have read the letters. And have figured out that there are not 4,500 men in the courtyard. Once I realized things were getting out of hand I arrainged for the men to be hidden nearby."

"Lord Jared Rykker of Duskendale currently is housing the men. He is a supporter of Prince Daemon. Although the man is a mercenary he is charging us a arm and a leg to feed and house the men." He continues. "In a few days time I have arraigned for you to visit the men."

A few days later you ride north to Duskendale to see the men. The small town of Duskendale is overflowing with soldiers. Lord Rykker is pleased to see you, but only talks of the money and food he is spending to house the all the men. A few days later you ride back to King's Landing.

It is nearly a month before word reaches you about the return of the King. During the month Ser Durendal re-educates you on the art of sword play. There is not a day that goes by that you do not go to bed without a new bruise. You are also invited to many a noble's house for dinner. Talk is of the rebellion and your future, especially who you intend to be betroth. Many a father tries to seduce you with his daughter.

Finally the King, Prince Daemon, and Tanya return. Tayna sends you a message saying she will be in contact soon.


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

Between all of the training and the playing of politics, Karrwin has little time to contemplate the larger issues at hand. The distractions do not bother him, though. The tournament took more out of him than he thought and the chance to recoup mentally was welcomed. He pushes himself hard with Ser Durendal knowing that it might be the only thing to keep him alive in the coming trials. At night when he went to bed, Tanya's face was the last thing he saw before drifting off to sleep.

Finally, though, Karrwin realized that he needed to start focusing on what was going on and what he was going to do about it. He had forty-five hundred men under his command. Forty-five hundred! If the King found out...

After lunch, Karrwin tracked Ser Durendal down. "I'm concerned, Ser, about all of the men at Duskendale. Can we really expect the King to not have discovered that many men marching down here and if it is a secret, how long can it remain?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks at you "I have been thinking the same thing. Honestly I don't know. From what Lord Edward stated I thought things would have started by now. But I venture to say the events at Highgarden delayed things."

Ser Durendal puts his hand to his chin and thinks before speaking. "Now that the King is back, I would say we have a turn of the moon at most before the troops are discovered. The one advantange to Duskendale is that it is remote and you have to be going there. I would say you should start planning on moving the men, no later than a turn of the moon." he says in a rather quiet thoughtful voice.

Later that afternoon the bells in one of the towers at the Great Sept rings loud and clear. A little later a guard tells you the King has announced the marriage of his sister to the Martell heir. The wedding will be in King's Landing in a month.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

Karrwin calls a meeting of his advisors, Eon, Brandon, Jeremiah, and Ser Durendal. "I have been thinking about what to do with all of the men we have. What about moving them to the Kingswood? That is more out of the way making them less likely to be stumbled upon by the wrong person."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 28, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks at you and then speaks up "I think that would be a mistake. We don't have the logistics for the men. We don't have enough tents, food, or other supplies. Trying to forage for four thousand men is impossible."

Jeremiah then speaks "Hunting in the Kingswood is illegal. Poaching is a capital offense. If the King were to discover these men were hunting, you could be tried for treason."

Eon looks at Ser Durendal and then to you "As much as I agree the men need to leave Duskendale, Ser Durendal is correct. The men have food and shelter where they are located at the moment."

Brandon just nods and agrees "From my experience, especially in White Harbor. The only people that go to Duskendale are destined for there."


----------



## Starman (Jun 29, 2006)

Karrwin forces himself not to roll his eyes at Jeremiah's comment. "I don't think our men getting caught poaching in the King's Forest is our biggest concern when we have been talking about _rebellion_.

"The King's Forest was just an idea, anyway. Do you all really belive that Duskendale is the best place for the soldiers now? I can't believe that no one has wondered why there are an extra 4500 men there. If you all believe that they are safe there, then I will leave them there. I just want to make sure that there might not be a better option that we haven't considered."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 29, 2006)

Jeremiah looks at you like he said something wrong. He doesn't seem to realize the treason in the rebellion, that or he just hasn't put the big picture together.

Ser Durnedal looks over at you "I don't like the men there either, but moving four thousand men from the north of King's Landing to the Kingswood south of Kings Landing will be nearly impossible without someone noticing. All roads lead in and out of King's Landing. It was hard enough getting those men in position, yet alone from the North and West without someone noticing."

Eon looks on with a quiet steady gaze. "I don't like the men being there, not at all. If we could acquire the logistics necessary I say we move them."

Ser Durendal then states "Eon is right, we have no supply train."

Brandon just looks on, not having any real comment.


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Karrwin nods. "Very well, but if anyone thinks of something, let me know. What about other things going on in the kingdom? Has anyone heard anything about the upcoming royal wedding? Do we know where the Martells stand?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

Brandon sits a little taller "From what I have heard the King is trying to bring the Martells into the Kingdom. His grandfather or great-grandfather tried to do it by force and that did not work, so he is trying politics. I believe he is trying to covet allies for the upcoming rebellion."

"Before we left the tournament you mentioned something about Leo Tyrell dying under strange circumstances. Well, the last Kingdom Governor of Dorne was a Tyrell. He was assisinated by Dornemen. It just seems convienent that Leo Tyrell dies and there bannerhouses are fighting, and then the Martells enter into a political marriage with the Targaryen's. Just seems awful convienent." Brandon states.

"Everything else seems to be on track otherwise. The King is inviting all the noble houses to attend the marriage. I assume soon you will be receiving an invitation. If I were you I would go down to one of the tailors and start getting a new set of clothing for the wedding. I will need to get one as well. Perhaps we can go together?" Brandon states.

"An interesting rumor I heard the other day. The King is going to name Visenyra his heir. Visenyra is his middle sister, the one getting married. If she is named heir, then her children can become King of the Kingdom and Prince of Dorne, by Dornish law. An intersting set of politics indeed." Brandon finishes.

Jeremiah chimes in at that point "If the King is inviting all the houses, I would assume that will be when Prince Daemon holds his meeting."


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Karrwin shakes head. "This is going to get really messy isn't it," he mutters.

Looking around, he speaks up, "Do we have anyone who can ask around subtly about Tyrell's death. If someone is taking measures that drastic, then we need to know it. 

"Do the Martell's have any ambassadors in the city? The King may be trying to woo them, but what are the Martells thinking? Will they join the King or have they made any hints toward joining any sort of rebellion? 

"Does Prince Daemon know that Visenyra is to be named heir? Has he made any comments about it one way or the other?

"I know it is a lot of questions, but we need answers in this mess if we don't want to be drowned in the coming storm.

"I will go talk to a tailor. Now, I suppose, before anything else comes up. If you're going to the wedding, Brandon, then you better come as well."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeremiah speaks up "I know a few people that can ask about here and in Highgarden in regards to Leo's death."

"As to the Martells and what side they choose. I think politics is playing here and they will join with the King. They would not put themselves in such a position without thinking it out well and wieghing the consiquences. Especially now by joining with the Royal House. That in itself is quite strange considering the Valryian tradition of brother and sister marrying." 

Brandon speaks about the next part "The Martells have not had an official ambassador in King's Landing in over 100 years, ever since they split away. The closest thing they have are two merchants that act as un-official ambassador. I don't remember there names but they handle a lot of imports and exports to the Free Cities and Dorne. They are quite rich from what I hear. Anyone who wishes to conduct business with the Prince or in Dorne has to visit them and I assume bribe them."

"No one has heard from Prince Daemon in sometime. He has been quite busy. The King has been giving him more and more tasks everyday as Master of Laws. I will send a man I know to check in with the Prince."

Brandon stands pointing towards the door. "Shall we."

Eon speaks up "I have assigned Thom Snow to be your bodyguard from now on. He will accompany you where ever you go from now on. King's Landing is a dangerous place, please don't argue with me on this."

Ser Durendal nods his head once and states "A very wise idea Eon."


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Karrwin sighs at the mention of Thom Snow. He's a decent man. _I just don't want him following me everywhere I go. _ Knowing that it is pointless to argue, the Stark youth steps outside with Brandon. 

"I'm sure you know the way to the best tailor, Brandon, so lead the way."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 3, 2006)

Brandon walks out of the manor house and on to the street. "I know the perfect place. Not to far away, although we will have to go near Flea Bottom. Cholcher the Tailor they call him. I am not sure where he if from, but he has three Bravossi and three Westros tailors working for him. I have heard that some members of the Targaryen court have started to notice his work. His shop is not in the best part of town but it is well secure and no one bothers him." 

Thom Snow follows from a distance. Although you get the feeling he is watching your every move his eyes never seem to move. You would almost say he is blind.


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Karrwin looks around. "Flea Bottom, huh? You know, I'm tempted to take a stroll through there. What do you think, Brandon?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 3, 2006)

Brandon looks at you and then shrugs his shoulders "Why don't we do it on the way back. It will be easier that way. We can also stop for an ale or chicken leg as well."

As you look over your shoulder at Thom you notice he walks with his sword on his left hip and his left hand rested on the grip. He has a grace that is almost frightening as you watch him for a second.

You finally reach Cholcher's. It is a two story wharehouse with a needle, string, and bolt of clothing on the sign. In writing is says "Cholcher House of Rare and Fine Wares". You enter into a rather plain and dusty entryway. Nothing so far says special at all.

You are eventually brought to the second floor where things become interesting. Cholcher is seated in a chair snoozing. He awakens to your presence. He begins by saying he is pleased to meet you and offers you some wine. Soon he is measuring you and talks about anything but local politics.

After another ten to twenty minutes he finally repents and lets you go.

Brandon agrees you should take an alley back and see the shops and other wares. Soon you are in Flea Borron.


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

"It amazes me that a king would let a section of his own city become like this," Karrwin says kicking at a piece of trash. "I'm not saying everything is pristine in the north, but you would never see any part of Winterfell become like this."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 4, 2006)

As you mention the thought of letting a part of the city get so bad, a bottle behind you is kicked along the broken cobblestone and dirt alley. You look over your shoulder and see three men approaching behind you, they are all carrying short swords drawn. When you look back to the front you notice another three men approaching with short swords. The men are dressed in ragged pants and shirt.

Intiative


----------



## Starman (Jul 4, 2006)

Not expecting this, the Stark boy is slow to react. Karrwin sizes up the group surrounding him. "Don't be fools. We are no cubs to be easily taken. I am the direwolf!" He draws his sword with the last, ready to defend himself.

[sblock]
Initiative: 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

The alley way is narrow allowing two to three men to pass shoulder to shoulder. It is about 100 yards long. You appear to be about halfway between the exits. The surrounding buildings are two-three storises tall. Most of the buildings have over hangs and windows on the top level. There are a few wood crates here or there. 

Thom Snow moves as you are speaking he draws his sword and moves to attack the men approaching from the rear. He puts himself in a position where the three men in the rear have to attack him to get to you and Brandon. As he draws his sword he brings it out and slices one man. The thug acting slow to Thom's action and is blindsided by the attack. Thom's sword slices up through the man starting at the groin and ending at the shoulder. Blood gushes out and the man falls on the ground.

Seeing that Thom has dropped one of the men, Brandon moves to attack the men in the front. He draws his sword. Although he is an able noble, Brandon was never known for his fighting ability. However Brandon's attack does land and hit the thug. Brandon's sword strikes the man in the femur. A giant rush of blood empties out of the leg. The man collapses still alive but convulsing on the ground.

The four remaining thugs seem to not notice your words and instead move in to attack. Two thugs move into attack Thom. The first one swings at him, but Thom moves  out of the way. 

The next thug attacks Thom as well. He brings his short sword in for a strike. Thom barely dodges out of the way of the blade. 

One thug moves to attack you and the other Brandon. Out of the corner of your eye you see the thug swing wild and miss from far off. Brandon easily sidesteps the attack.

The other Thug presses you. He brings his sword up and swings at you. The attack comes in strong and hard. The blade comes in so close to your throat you are suprised it misses. At the last second though you bring your sword up to defend and block the attack.       

[sblock] Intiative
Thom: 23 
Brandon: 20
Thugs: 20 
Karrwin: 3 
OOC: You lucked out - I rolled a Nat 20 on the attack on you. You rolled a Nat 20 on your defense roll.   [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

Karrwin snarls and counterattacks with a fury. 

[sblock=OOC]
Damage if successful: 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

Karrwin's sword comes in and stabs the thug in front of him. As Karrwin pulls the sword from the man's shoulder a small trickle of blood pours out of the wound.

Thom turns on the man in front of him and swings his sword in from a high arc catching the man in the shoulder. The sound of the mans collarboneshattering and the horrible scream make it clear the man is dead.

Brandon turns his attention to the thug in front of him. He swings his sword but misses wide. The thug seeing the attack coming moves out of the way.

The one thug remaining on Thom swings  his sword as Thom is distraced by the other thug dying. Thom sees the attack out of the corner of his eye and moves.

The thug attacks Bradon. Thesword sticks into Brandon's stomach. Brandon screams in pain. He falls to the ground with bleeding. You are not sure if he is still alive.

The thug on Karrwin swings but Karrwin sees it coming andsteps out of the way.


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

"Brandon!" Karrwin wants to see to his friend, but he knows he must deal with these ruffians first. His sword lashes out in a flurry of blows against the same thug he wounded, trying to finish him. 

[sblock]
Damage if successful: 5
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

Karrwin's sword comes slicing down into the ruffian. Karrwin's blade slashes across the mans chest, blood oozes out of the wound. The man nearly falls but stays on his feet.

Thom comes running over he slams into the thug standing over Brandon. The force from being hit by Thom's charge knocks him off his feet. Thom then brings his sword down into the man's head as he tries to get up. The crushing of the skull echoes down the alley.

The thug on you in a last attempt to hurt you brings his short sword in for an attack. It slices across your left arm nearly taking it off. Pain shoots through your arm, your vision turns bright red. You manage to stay on your feet. 

[sblock] OOC: I could not get the hyperlinks to work, but for the attack on you the roll was a 19 and your defense roll was a 17. 

Damage: 6 [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

Karrwin grits his teeth. _I can't think about the pain, now._ He tries to ignore it, but rather unsuccessfully, as his continuing attack is not his best.  

[sblock]
Damage if I somehow manage to succeed: 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

Even with the pain and the rather lack luster attack it still connects. Karrwin's blade slices through the man's throat. He falls to the ground dying. Gurgling blood and air exit his windpipe. 

Thom walks over to you "Are you all right? Please forgive me I did not notice the men. We should get you looked at and Young Lord Manderly." You see the look on Thom's face he is obviously angry that he let you down.

As Thom walks over to Brandon he sees to him he sees the first man Brandon dropped. "This one is still alive!" Thom grabs Brandon and tosses him over shoulder. "Help me with this other one." With your help Thom somehow gets both men on his shoulders and starts slowly walking out of the alley.

As you look at Thom you realize that his thin frame is quite muscular. You also notice for the first time that Thom was not even touched during the fighting. Somehow he took on three men and won. You remember back to the days in Winterfell when his father would teach you swordplay, he would always use Thom as his partner. Thom was often beat black and blue on a daily basis.


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

"I'm not mad, Thom. I just want to make sure Brandon is okay," Karrwin says. He sheathes his sword and clutches his bleeding arm. "Let's get back to the others." Karrwin walks beside Thom. watching for any more signs of trouble.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 7, 2006)

Thom slowly makes his back to the new Stark Manor. It is slow going but no one seems to bother the two of you. Most people look at you and then walk away. A few stare, but most ignore the scene.

As you arrive at the manor the guards on duty give shouts and men come running out to help. Eon, Ser Durendal, and Maester Jeremiah arrive a few minutes later. "What happened?" Eon asks.

Jeremiah takes a look at Brandon "Get him inside now, up to my quarters he needs help!"

Jeremiah looks at the other man. "This one needs help too. Bring him as well."

Jeremiah then looks at your arm. "You will survive. I will get you something for the pain."

After that Jeremiah leaves to take care of the others. Thom nearly collapses from exhaustion.  A couple of the guards help him inside.

Eon and Ser Durnedal help you inside. Eon shouts "Double the guards, now!"

They then take you inside. One of the housemaids comes in with fresh water and some bandages. "What happened?" Eon asks obviously very mad.


----------



## Starman (Jul 9, 2006)

Karrwin shakes his head. "I don't need anything for the pain. It looks worse than it is." He sits down and takes a deep breath, leaning his head back against the chair. 

"We were attacked by six men after we left the tailor. Thom saved Brandon and I. I guess he thought it would be a good idea to question one of them because he didn't kill the one that was taken upstairs."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 12, 2006)

After hearing the story Eon storms off. You can here him yelling something about doubling the guard.

Ser Durendal looks at you. "You were very lucky."

A few seconds later Jeremiah comes in. "Brandon is doing okay, right now. It will be a couple days before we know for sure."

He then pulls a flask from his pocket. "This will hurt and you will probably pass out. But it will heal the wound quickly and there will be no infection."

Before you can object Jeremiah has already started pouring. You feel a burning sensation. The wound turns super hot and you pass out a few seconds later.




You slowly wake up. The wound on your arm is healed, but red. There is a slight scar. You can see from the light in the window it is dusk.


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2006)

Karrwin groans and rubs his head, feeling groggy. _Brandon_. Worried about his friend, he goes to his room to check on him.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Karrwin slowly makes his way to Brandon's room. His arms burns but there is no pain. There is a long scar where the wound was. The manor house is quiet and there is not much sound. It seems most of the actvity in the yard has died down. As Karrwin enters he sees Brandon laying in the bed. He is pale, for a moment he appears dead. But he stirs just a little, finally Karrwin exhales.

As Karrwin stares at Brandon Jeremiah enters the room. "You should be asleep." He notices the look on Karrwin's face. "The worst is over, you have both been asleep for three days. He should wake any day now. Sit and I will look at your wound."


----------



## Starman (Jul 14, 2006)

"Three days!" Karrwin half shouts. He looks around for a chair and flops down. "What's happened since then? What's going on in the city?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

"There has not been much happening. A few lords and such made inquiries into what happened. Ser Durendal sent them away saying you were in the King's Forest hunting. Eon, Ser Durendal, and Thom Snow have been scowering Flea Bottom investigating what happened." Jeremiah states.

"The man Thom Snow saved is not doing well. He is worse off everyday. I am not sure I will be able to save him." Jeremiah states. "Now off to bed. There is nothing you can do. If you want your arm to get infected you will let the medicene do its work. You can leave the house tomorrow. No sooner do understand?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 14, 2006)

"I've been sleeping for three days. I think I can handle being up for a little while," Karrwin says, stifling a yawn. 

He leans down to his friend. "You getter better, Brandon. I know it's going to take more than a sword from some swine in an alley to put you down," he whispers in his ear.

He leaves the room and tracks down Eon and Durendal to see what, if anything, they have learned.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

Jeremiah looks at you and shakes his head. "I am telling you to rest. If you reinjure the arm while it is healing it will be worse than the first time. Your arm was nearly severed, you have to give the muscles time to heal."

Karrwin's attempts at finding Eon and Ser Durendal are useless. He finds they are out in Flea Bottom, where no one knows for sure. One of the guards does say that Tayna stopped by and delivered a note. It was delivered to your room. 

When you get to your room you find a note with the House Redwyne seal. The letter has not been disturbed.

Karrwin,

I heard what happened, the guards would not let me in. But I said I would communicate with you. I believe the time nears where I can talk to you in person. I am making arraingments so it is safe. Please be patient.

Tanya


----------



## Starman (Jul 17, 2006)

Karrwin reads the note feeling annoyed. _Why must we play these stupid games? _ The Stark youth was aggravated that he had been hurt, that his friend was in worse shape, that he had to play games with the woman he loved because of her father, and that he couldn't find any of his damn advisors at the moment. 

Karrwin yawned and then groaned. _Dammit. I guess there's nothing left to do, but go back to bed like Jeremiah said._ With a sigh, he went back to his chambers and went back to bed, falling asleep quickly.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 19, 2006)

Sleep comes rather quickly. In the morning you awaken to the sounds of birds. At first glance it appears to be a nice morning until you see the storm clouds on the horizon. A slight breeze is blowing, by afternoon you know the city will be drenched in rain.

A servant draws a bath and provides some breakfast. After eating and dressing you find Eon and Ser Durendal at the base of the stairs. 

Ser Durendal looks up "Good news, sounds as if Brandon will do just fine. Maester Jeremiah recommends letting him get some sleep. He figures he will be up and moving a day or two."

Eon on the other hand looks tired and is wiping his hands with a pink rag. "The man Thom Snow brought with confessed to attacking you. He also confessed to working for Lord Redwyne. They were hired to kill you and make it look like a robbery."


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2006)

"What?" Karrwin yells. "Gods, Redwyne is a snake! I knew he didn't like me, but this?" Karrwin shakes his head and starts pacing. "Who else knows about this and how do you think we should handle it?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 24, 2006)

Eon looks over at Ser Durendal "Just the three of us here. As for on the other end - who knows?"

Ser Durendal looks back at you "I am not suprised the man hates you. You are also his biggest threat to his security and his daughter. The easiest solution was to take care of you. Quite smart I have to say."

He stops and thinks for a moment. "I have a recommendation. If you love Tanya it is time for her to leave. Otherwise you both will soon be in danger." Ser Durendal finishes.


----------



## Starman (Jul 25, 2006)

Karrwin gives Durendal a wry look. "I'm glad you think trying to kill me was smart." 

Pacing back and forth, Karrwin was obviously troubled. He wanted to marry the girl, but the possible consequences bothered him. Her father was close to the king and wouldn't just accept it. 

"I...I do want to marry Tanya. It's just that...what about her father? If I take her and run off, that could be just the thing that plunges the Seven Kingdoms into war. I don't know."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks over at you "The Seven Kingdoms will go to war no matter what. If you love the girl run."


----------



## Starman (Jul 27, 2006)

Karrwin nods, running his hand through his dark hair. "I know. I...I just need to think about it. In the meantime, what do we do about Redwyne. If he tried it once, he'll try it again. Do we act like nothing happened? Or do we let him know that we know he was behind it and see how he reacts?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks at you "We ignore Redwyne. We do not let him know that we know. Information is power. We have a chip and he doesn't know we have it. He will try again, but we are prepared. If we can capture another or get evidence of another plot you can bring down Lord Redwyne. Politically he will not be able to recover. Only the King can pass capital punishment on a noble of your station."

Eon looks on confused as the conversation goes above his head. "I would recommend doubling your bodyguards. At least then you are protected."


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

"I think you are right, Ser," Karrwin says, nodding. 

"Yes, Eon, increase the guards. And tell everyone to be careful. Redwyne may want me, but I don't want him harming anyone else if he feels it would be expedient.

"If there's nothing else, I'm going to see how Brandon is."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 30, 2006)

Ser Durendal nods, Eon turns and starts walking towards the yard.

Karrwin finds Brandon laying in bed sipping on some broth. He is pale and gaunt. He has dark rings around his eyes and appears tired. He tries to sit up but pain shoots through his body. "Its good to see you Karrwin, Maester Jeremiah says I should be up and walking in a week. He says I was lucky, the sword missed all the important things." He grins at the last bit.

Maester Jeremiah is sleeping in a chair in the corner. Brandon notices your look. "He has been here most of the night. He wanted to make sure I was comfortable. He says that I like the Milk of the Poppy too much. But it is the only thing that kills the pain and lets me sleep."


----------



## Starman (Jul 31, 2006)

Karrwin gives his friend a worried look. "I'm glad you are feeling better, Brandon, but you should be careful. You don't want to become a slave to the milk. My father has told me stories of men who could not stop drinking it and who turned into shadows of their former selves."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 2, 2006)

"I know Maester Jeremiah keeps reminding me, but as I said. It is the only thing that kills the pain and lets me sleep. What news of what is going on? I have been stuck in this room for days." Brandon says to Karrwin.

As you are talking there is a knock on the door. One of the servants delivers you a message. The message comes from Daemon.


----------



## Starman (Aug 3, 2006)

"I think I'm about to find out what's been going on," Karrwin says. He opens the letter and reads it.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Karrwin opens the note and reads:

Fellow Lords, Knights, and others,

The time has come for us to meet and discuss upcoming events. In a day or two you will be delivered a message. This will have the meeting time and information. Be prepared to travel immediately as you will make it to the meeting with very little time to spare.

Daemon


----------



## Starman (Aug 3, 2006)

Karrwin crumples up the letter and tosses it into the fire. "I think things are starting. I need to meet with everyone." Seeing Brandon start to get excited and say something, he holds up his hand.

"Brandon, you're in no condition right now to be worrying about things. You just stay here and rest. I'll keep you informed."

Karrwin leaves the room before Brandon can say anything else and finds Eon and Durendal. 

"I've received a message from Daemon. He wrote that he will be sending another message in a day or two with specifics of the meeting. He also mentioned that we need to be ready to leave immediately because there will be just enough time for the meeting," Karrwin tells them. "Ser Durendal, I want you here to stay here and oversee things while I am gone. Eon, I want you to come with me."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Ser Durendal says nothing but nods at your comment. Eon looks at you for a moment and speaks. "I will have four horses saddled at all times. And the bags ready to go."

Ser Durendal finally speaks "It is quite strange. This message coming like this. Be cautious. You should also know that in two days a ship will arrive in port from the North. It is at our beck and call. The ship will be transporting prisoners who will be taking the Black. If things get ugly we have a way to retreat North."


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2006)

Karrwin nods. "I will be. If I'm going to throw our lot in with Prince Daemon, it might be a good idea to know what he's planning, though. I hope we don't need to retreat from here on that ship, but I suppose it might happen."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Ser Durnedal nods "I will start making preperations for your departure." 

Eon nods as well "I will talk with Thom and get you another guard as well." He then walks away leaving you alone.


----------



## Starman (Aug 6, 2006)

Not having anything else to take care of, Karrwin will walk through the manor, talking with his men, inspecting the barracks, and what not.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Karrwin walks the manor and grounds. Most of the guards are suprised to see him up and moving so quickly. It is obvious the attitude changes as word of his recovery spreads. 

Slowly the manor has become more and more like home. Certain things are being called the things in Winterfell. Slowly some of the same decorations are appearing. And even some of the men have planted a small Godswood tree in the courtyard. 

As Karrwin in walking around a guard approaches. "My Lord, Lady Redwyne is here to see you. She is in manor house."

As Karrwin makes inside he sees Tanya is wearing a cloak with a hood. When she sees Karrwin she starts crying. She is holding her hands to her face and crying uncontrollably.


----------



## Starman (Aug 12, 2006)

Karrwin hurries over to Tanya, hugging her. "Sit down. It's so good to see you. What's going on?"

He guides her to a chair and sits down next to her, holding her hand.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 12, 2006)

She doesn't let him take her hand, but she does let him guide her into sitting down. In between the sobs she finally removes her hand. The side of her face is black and blue. The outline of a hand can be seen across her face. Once she see the look on Karrwin's face she starts crying again.

After a few moments she calms down. "My father commanded me not to see you again. I told him no and made it clear I was able to make my own decisions. He became very upset and told me he would hold me captive if need be. I told him he would not do such a thing. That is when this happened." She looks down and then back up at you.

She continues tears coming to her eyes. "He told me I was not allowed to leave. He then had me locked in my room. I was able to escape with some help. Unfortuneately Krysta, one of my ladies-in-waiting, was killed helping me escape." She stops and sobs for a moment. 

"Karrwin I do not want to go back. I have endured enough. Please protect me." She says the last bit looking you in the eyes.


----------



## Starman (Aug 12, 2006)

Karrwin grabs her in a hug. "Of course I'll protect you, Tanya. Of course I will."_ That bastard will pay for hurting her. Durendal was right. I will have to flee north. But not until after Daemon's meeting. I have to know where things stand._ 

Karrwin sits with her for awhile content to not say anything unless she does. After awhile, he says, "I have to go make some arrangements, now. I'll get you a room and then I will have to make sure everything is ready to take us north in a few days. Just stay here for now, okay? I don't want word to spread much that you are here."

Karrwin tracks Eon and Durendal down. "Tanya Redwyne is here and she doesn't plan on going back to her father. She is going to need a room and we are definitely taking that ship north now as soon as I meet with Prince Daemon. Let's try to keep her presence here a secret for as long as possible. Make sure that the guards are vigilant because even if Allister has no proof, he will suspect she is here."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 12, 2006)

She looks relieved when Karrwin mention he will protect her. She sits staring off into space. She seems barely alive. She jumps a little when Karrwin speaks.

"I will be fine. Can you have some hot wine sent though please, my head hurts." She mentions as you leave the room.

It is not long before Eon and Ser Durendal are located. Eon seems suprsided by the news, Ser Durendal just nods.

Ser Durendal speaks first "I expected something like this. It is very wise to keep her presence here a secret. And yes Allister Redwyne will expect her to be here. I will start making arriangments to smuggle her out. And have the ship prepared to sail soon. I will have to get the men who are taking the Black ready to move. I would suggest we start preparing to leave this Manor."

Eon seems shocked at the mention of heading North "What about the men and Prince Daemon? He needs us now and we are going to run North."

Ser Durendal holds his hand up before you can reply "Wait. We do not know the Prince's plans yet. It is best to wait to make plans until after the meeting. There are many options available to us."


----------



## Starman (Aug 13, 2006)

Karrwin nods. "Right. Nothing definite now. I still think we need to be ready to move, if necessary. Tanya is most definitely going to Winterfell, whether we do or not, however. Oh, I almost forgot. I told her I would get her some spiced wine."

He asks one of his men to get him some spiced wine and a cup. 

"What about tonight? Do we have a room we can give her?" he asks his two advisors.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 13, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks up. "I will take care of the wine and a room. There is one down the hall from you that is secure and private."

Eon nods "I know the one. I will double the guard tonight and place extra guards in the house."

Both leave to take care of there duties. By the time Karrwin gets back to Tanya she is asleep in the chair. Looking at Karrwin doesn't realize how much time has passed when he is startled by Ser Durendal coming in.

"I will carry her up. I would be willing to bet she is quite exhausted from her escape." Ser Durendal explains. "She will wake later and want something to eat. I have made all the arraingments. Could you get the door?" He says the last bit after picking her up.

As the three of you make your way upstairs and down the hall there is no sign of the guards yet but they can be heard moving downstairs. Ser Durendal places her on the bed. "It is best to let her sleep." He says the last bit pulling Karrwin out of the room.


----------



## Starman (Aug 14, 2006)

Karrwin lingers outside of Tanya's room, reluctant to leave. _I want to protect her_, he thought, sighing. 

"I hope the Prince sends his message soon. I'm feeling anxious," he says to Durendal.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks at you and nods. "I suggest you go practice your swordsmanship. After your injury you are going to need some practice. She will wake, she needs time." 

Later that night Tayna wakes and dines with Karrwin in her room. She is quiet and doesn't say anything, except 'thank you' and 'your welcome'. Karrwin can tell she is very uncomfortable leaving her house. It takes Karrwin a few minutes to remember that one's noble house is everything. Leaving it behind is like cutting off your own leg.

A short while later Maester Jeremiah comes in and gives her a drink to help her sleep. He insists that Karrwin lets him look at the wounds.

The next morning Karrwin is awakened by Ser Durendal. "The message has arrived. You had best be going. It will be at least half-days ride. Eon is getting things ready."


----------



## Starman (Aug 17, 2006)

Karrwin leaps out of bed. "Finally," he says. Though it hasn't been very long in actuality, the strain of the last few days has made it seem an eternity. The Stark youth gets dressed quickly. He almost goes to see Tanya, but he knows she's probably sleeping and he doesn't have time anyway. He writes a quick note for her saying that he will be gone for a day, but he will return as quickly as he can. He tells her not to worry and that everything will be okay. After that, he finds Eon. "Are we ready to go?" he asks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Eon looks up at Karrwin as he is bringing two of the horses out, behind him Thom is bringing another two. "We are ready." Eon states looking at Karrwin with a energetic look in his eyes. Looking around at the manor before Karrwin leaves, his eyes glance to Tayna's window. The window is dark, as is most of the manor. A few guards stand watch.

Before Karrwin can take the lead Kevan, your new bodyguard, takes the lead. "Let me lead and put you cloak up. Those watching us will recognize you three but, not me."

Karrwin looks up at the sky. The sun has not risen yet and the colorful sunrise can barely be seen through the buildings of King's Landing. As the excitment wears off the cool morning can be felt. For the last few days the heat has been oppressive, finally feeling coolness is a relief. 

The group is one of the first to leave the city gates that morning. It is not long before some distance is put between King's Landing. The group heads south towards Storm's End. The woods are thick and some animals can be seen. The road is not that heavily travelled this early in the morning. Before long the group meets a horseman on the road. He is stopped watering his horse.

As he looks up Karrwin recognizes the man as one of Daemon's bastard brothers. He recognizes Karrwin as well. "You want to follow the stream." He says pointing west. The group has no choice but to follow. The next few hours are slow going but finally around mid-day a building comes into sight.

A small wood fort has been built in the woods. It looks to be only a few years old. The wood still looks green and has the smell of pine. The fort looks large enough to house 500 men. Guards are present on the wall and see the group coming. The gate slowly opens enough for one horse to make it at a time. As Karrwin enters he sees the fort is busy with activity and some people have already arrived. 

A man walks up to Karrwin, it is Tyler. "Welcome Lord Stark." He says as he grabs the horse and walks it over to the stabling area. A few boys walk out and grab the horse. They start unloading the horses as well.

"I shall take you to your room. Prince Daemon asks everyone bath and dress the meeting will begin at mid-afternoon. Food and drinks will be available as well."

Karrwin is able to make some small talk but it is only a few minutes before he is at the door to his room. "I will be available as before." Tyler finishes.

A large room has been made available. The walls are of wood logs as is most of the furniture a small room off to the side has a warm tub available. A number of beds are present.


----------



## Starman (Aug 19, 2006)

Karrwin feels a flash of annoyance as Kevan moves in front of him, even as he knows that it is necessary. _Why can't men settle their differences as men instead of playing these games?_ he wonders. 

Thoughts of Tanya and the coming meeting play in his mind as they ride. He wonders what his parents will think when he shows up with Tanya. He also wonders what his father thinks about the inevitable conflict. 

As they arrive at the fort, Karrwin feels a sense that something important is about to happen. _Nothing will be the same after this._ Seeing Tyler puts a grin on his face. "Tyler Fossoway, it is good to see you."

Quickly bathing and changing clothes, Karrwin looks around for Tyler. "So, what is it going to take to convince you to become one of my permanent advisors? I could use a man like you. I have missed your counsel."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 19, 2006)

Tyler looks over at Karrwin and grins "I am pleased to see you enjoy my company. But as before I have sworn an oath to Lord Fossoway, I am his man. It would take something very serious for me to leave Lord Thommas. Besides it seems our paths are crossing often enough." He grins at the last bit.

"As a friend I will try to find someone to replace me, not that is possible." He chuckles at the last bit.

"I have learned the meeting will begin shortly. Everyone will come down and introductions will be made. I have no idea what sort of plans Prince Daemon has. But he is taking a huge risk by doing this. If there is any counsel I can give please let me know. Oh yes, your guards can come but they cannot sit near you. They can stand in the back with the rest. There is only limited room." Tyler finishes.

There is a knock at the door. "It is time."


----------



## Starman (Aug 19, 2006)

Karrwin defers to Tyler and follows him to the meeting. He asks Eon and his guards to stand in the back and he grabs a chair, watching and waiting.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 19, 2006)

As Karrwin steps into the Great Hall he sees the walls are still made of wood logs. The logs diameter is larger than a tall man. The walls look to be thicker than some stone walls and could withstand a powerful siege.

The Great Hall seem large enough to sit 100 men comfortably. But with all the bystanders and lords it is quite tight. The area near the fireplace is avoided as the heat from it blasts the men sitting there. 

As Karrwin sits Tyler sits next to him. Karrwin counts 32 chairs seated at the front where Lords and Knights can sit. Karrwin recognizes many of the sigils of various houses. A short slender man walks up to Karrwin. He wears the twin towers of House Frey, Karrwin recognizes him as Ser Walton Frey. "A message from your uncle, Lord Mallister." The wax sigil is still intact. Ser Walton nods and sits a few chairs away.

Karrwin, 
Your father has wrote me of the happenings in the realm. I am glad you are there represent us and the North. Please speak for House Mallister and my bannerhouses (Vance's and Paeges). I stand with your father and you.
You Uncle,
Jacen

A number of Lords and Knights start entering. Lord Thommas Fossoway sits a few chairs the other way. He nods and speaks as he sits "It is good to see you Karrwin."

Finally as all the Lords are seated Prince Daemon enters his half-brothers and twin sons follow him. It is easy to see they are all family members. Two men follow behind they wear wooded cloaks, Karrwin cannot tell who the men are. They seat near Lord Thommas.

"Good Afternoon. Lords and Good Sers. I am glad you have chosen to attend. I know the dangers of all of us meeting here. But the risk is worth the results. I have good and bad news. We make introductions in a minute. Will Lord Caswell and Ser Redfort please come forward and recognized." As Daemon speaks Karrwin sees the power and nobility of his bloodline appear.

Karrwin recognizes Lord Caswell from the tournament. He was the ambitioius young Lord who helped host the Tourney. Karrwin also recognized Ser Redfort from his youth when the slightly older Redfort would travel to Winterfell.

Daemon has each man stand to either side of him. "These two men are to be commended for there sevice and diligence. They have served House Targaryen loyally and steadfast. Unfortuneately they are spies for my half-brother." At the mention of the last bit Bittersteel and Fireball, Daemon's bastard half-brothers, draw there swords and run them through each man. 

There is a air of shock amongst the assembled lords. Both the men lay dying. Convulsing and reaching for the holes in there chests. Guards round up the two mens entourage and escort them from the room. Other guards grab the two dead men and drag them away.

Daemon looks mad and has a fire in his eyes. "I will stand traitors or spies. I did not do this act lightly or without thought. We all depend on each other. All our lives are at risk. I hope I have proved my point."

He steps back and the calm returns to his face. He takes a deep breath. "Now on to business. Please stand." He says turning to the two cloaked men. "May I introduce our newest members."

He pulls down the hood of one man who has the look of a Baratheon. "Ser Jon Baratheon (Heir to Storm's End and House Baratheon)." He pulls the hood from the other man, Karrwin recognizes him instantly. "Ser Devan Lannister, the Black Lion."

Ser Jon steps forward "House Baratheon and its houses stand behind Prince Daemon Blackfyre. I speak for my father and the House on this matter."

Ser Devan steps forward "House Lannister and houses stand with Prince Daemon. I act his representative on this matter. And might further announce the recognition of the berthoment of Gowen Baratheon (Ser Jon's younger brother) to my younger sister Tya. Let this act and our decleration in support of Prince Daemon stand us united."

Many of the Lords and Knights are shocked by the news of the support and bethroment. There is some hushed speaking and nods.

Prince Daemon steps forward. "Lords, quiet please. We now have three Great Houses standing behind us. House Baratheon, House Lannister, and House Stark." Daemon says point to each house representative. "Half of House Tyrell stands behind us. The recent death of Lord Leo has complicated matters. But with the announcement of House Martell and House Targaryen joining, the Tyrells and Baratheons have joined against my half-brother." 

"Things move faster everyday and the lines are drawn longer and deeper as well. I suspect within the cycle (month) the fighting will start. Therefore I wish to have a plan in place and a people set to react. When the time comes I shall declare my self as contender to the Crown and rightful King. I will explain more in a minute."

But to be ready I therefore shall now name my Wardens. These Wardens are to act with my authority in there said regions. Ser Bryren Flowers as Warden of the South, Ser Jon Baratheon as Warden of the East, Ser Devan Lannister as Warden of the West, and Karrwin Stark as Warden of the North."

"Also I shall name my Small Council. Ser Ken Serry Master of Ships, Ser Damon Lannister as Master of Coin, Lord Alesander Baratheon as Master of Whispers, and Lord Edward Stark Master of Laws. As my Hand I name Lord Thommas Fossoway. I will wait on the Kingsguard and Grand Maester."

"I plan is to call for each Warden to return to there region and conduct the fighting that is to occur there. I shall maintain control here or as needed." He continues.

"As I mentioned before, I have recieved infromation that my half-brother the King may not be the rightful heir to the throne. I am trying to gain more infomation to confirm this but it seems Daeron is actually the son of my uncle the Dragonknight." He finishes.


----------



## Starman (Aug 22, 2006)

Karrwin makes a note to ask Tyler about the Baratheon alliance. _I thought they were firmly behind the King._

Karrwin is shocked to hear the Prince name him Warden of the North. Even hearing his father named Master of Laws doesn't blunt it. _Me? Not father or Artos? Me? I'm...going to have to be a man._

After the meeting, Karrwin approaches Prince Daemon. "My lord, you honor me. House Stark will not let you down."

After he speaks with the Prince, the newly appointed Warden looks for Tyler. "Tyler, I want to ask about the Baratheon alliance. How secure is it? I thought the Baratheons stood with the King."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Prince Daemon clasps your hand. "I need good men that I know and can trust. I spoke with your father on the matter, as well as Lord Fossoway. Just so you know I was going to name your father. But he felt you a better choice.  I trust you Karrwin, I am pleased that your father was happy enough with sitting on the council. Most of the men will be leaving soon. I need the Warden's to stay, we have plans to develop. I must talk with a few lords, I will meet with you soon." Prince Daemon states.

You find Tyler milling about. "My Lord, it seems you are moving up the social ladder rather quickly." Tyler listens to your comments. "While normally I would have taken this as a suprise, in this situation I do not. Both the Tyrell's and the Baratheon's have little care for the Martell's or the people of Dorne. I think with the King choosing the Martell's, the Baratheon's feel slighted. The Baratheon's have been loyal to the King. It will be interesting to see how the bannerhouse for both the Lannister's and Baratheon's follow."


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2006)

"Thank you, my Lord," Karrwin says to the Prince.

"Interesting," Karrwin says to Tyler's analysis. "I just hope that the bannerhouses don't split with their House. That could make things difficult."

Stark has no other plans and waits for Daemon to call on him.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 24, 2006)

Tyler nods in agreement. "I hope so to, but I feel the issue here will split the Kingdom no matter what."

A short time later Prince Daemon calls the Wardens together. Present are the Wardens, the Prince, and Lord Fossoway. 

As everyone settles into there seats Tyler walks over. "It seems your wish has been granted. With the Lord Thommas serving the Prince, I have been granted to serve you. It seems Lord Thommas will be busy and does not need my services for the near future." Tyler says with a fair amount of sarchism. 

The great room has been transformed into a war room almost. A large table now sits with a map of the Kingdom.


"I have need of the Wardens to return to there regions after my sister's wedding. Once in place I would ask you to start raising troops and arms. The fight will becoming. Overall from what I am told the general strategy is this; In the South the Martell and Tyrells will push to the Baratheon's and Targaryen forces loyal to me. We are hoping to counter with some Tyrell forces. But the King will push out from King's Landing. He will try to push us so we cannot siege King's Landing."

"In the West I am afraid things may be worse. We do not know where the Tully's stand. With the Greyjoys raiding the coast we have little chance, therefore the Lannisters will be hard pressed. The Lannisters, Mallisters, and Lord Serry are the only ones with any type of a fleet. The Redwyne fleet will press north."

"In the North things will be different. I still feel that the Arryn's will push North. The Starks need to hold Moat Caitlin and defeat the Arryns. Once that is done you will need to push south either to attack the Tully's or help the Lannisters." 

"This is the general stratgy men. I would like to take King's Landing, but as you can see we are the defensive until we gain some momentum."

A little while later the Prince meets with Karrwin. "I know you have a lot of men nearby. I need you to take those men North. Start sending them as soon as possible."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 25, 2006)

After the meeting Ser Devan finds Karrwin. "It is good to see you again Karrwin." He says as he puts his hand out to shake. 

"I am suprised to see you here, but I shouldn't be. It seems we all have our secrets. I am glad though you are here. After meeting you at the tournament I cannot think of many people I would rather have on my side."

"I wanted to talk to you before you left. As Prince Daemon said we are in need of you help. The Lannisters are going to be surrounded. You are the only one that I can see that can help us. What do I have to do to convince you to help us?" Ser Devan says turning to you to look at you, waiting for a response.


----------



## Starman (Aug 27, 2006)

Karrwin gives Ser Devan an appreciative handshake. "You don't have to do anything to convince me, Ser. The Starks will be there to help you if you need it."


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ser Devan looks somewhat relieved by the news. 

The meeting is soon over. Tyler walks over "The horses are ready."

It is a long ride back to King's Landing. It is well after dark when you arrive. Ser Durendal meets you when you make it back. "What news?"  A few stable boys start getting the horses for you.


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2006)

Karrwin grins. "Well, I'm the Warden of the North, for starters," he says quietly making sure he isn't overheard. "Come on. Let's go inside and talk. Let's get Jeremiah, too."

Inside, Karrwin gets a cup of spiced wine and sips at it. When everyone is gathered together he starts. "Well, Prince Daemon wants us in the North. We need to make preparations to move the men we have hidden away and to get back there ourselves. I think the sooner it is done the better. The King is going to get word that something is going on. Thoughts?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Ser Durendal and Jeremiah question a little as to the meeting and get caught up on the smaller details. 

Ser Durendal meets Tyler for the first time. Tyler greets Brandon and Jeremiah. 

Ser Durendal is the first to speak "I will start making arraingments to move the men. It will be easiest, fastest, and quietest if we use ships. Trying to march them North is a mess. We have started to recieve word of a rather large Martell host arriving. Each day more and more arrive."

Eon nods at Ser Durendal's assessment.

Tyler also agrees "If things are to move as quickly as the Prince says those men will have to be moved now. Marching them North will take a very long time indeed." 

Maester Jeremiah chimes in "I recieved word the other day from another maester. He was saying that the Martell's are moving. He was saying that expects a shake up in the Small Council soon. He was thinking that one new member and a new Hand possibly."

Tyler nearly coughs on his wine at the mention of Jeremiah's information. "What? That would indeed cause some problems!"

Tyler looks around "I know you are planning on attending the wedding, but do you have a plan for travelling North yourself?" He says looking at Karrwin.

Brandon looks over "We still have the ship in Harbor, but if we try to put all the men and those destined for the Black on it we are going to be full."

Brandon also then drops a bomb "What about Tanya, she is still here."

Tyler looks over at you "What?"


----------



## Starman (Sep 3, 2006)

_The wedding! I almost forgot about that_, Karrwin thinks. 

When Tyler asks him about Tanya, he blushes. "Uhm, Tanya Redwyne has left her father and has been staying here. She says that she has no intention of returning and so I planned on taking her north with me." Karrwin shuffles his feet slightly, embarrassed suddenly to be talking about it.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 6, 2006)

As the words pass Karrwin's lips Tyler turns ghost white. "Great Gods what are you thinking? When her father finds out he will come with vengance. If you plan on taking her North then she should go now. If I understand things then this ship should be dispatched right now with those men who are going to take the Black. Have Brandon escort Tanya to White Harbor. From there he can protect her until the ships arrive."


----------



## Starman (Sep 6, 2006)

Karrwin feels a flash of anger. "This wasn't something that we sat down and thought about. She was tired of abuse at the hands of her father and she fled here. Frankly, I don't blame her. I agree that she needs to get to Winterfell as soon as possible. Brandon and a dozen soldiers should be sufficient protection for the journey."


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 6, 2006)

Tyler looks at you "I did not mean to offend but you do not know the power and anger of Lord Redwyne. The man wants to be the Hand and I would assume one day he may. But if finds you have her there will be no mercy. The best plan is to have her go with Brandon. Make an excuse that he went north to recover and could not attend the wedding. If both of you left both the King and Lord Redwyne would be suspicious."

Brandon nods "I would be honored to escort her to Winterfell. After the last few weeks I am ready to return home. It has been a while since I have seen White Harbor. I can use Tanya as a cover. Once the ship stops in port it should then travel on to the Wall. We should be in Winterfell within a fortnight."

Jeremiah, Ser Durendal, and Eon nod. Ser Durendal states "Things should be ready to sail within a day or two."


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2006)

"I agree. I'll stay here while she goes north with Brandon. Did anything happen while I was gone?" Karrwin asks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Ser Durendal nods "Nothing in particular."

A few days pass and things are moving along.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 10, 2006)

A few days pass. Karrwin spends sometime with Tanya. She is distraught over not going with Karrwin but understands. The two spend sometime walking the hallways and staying out of sight. 

Ser Durendal approaches on the third day. "Things are in place. The ship is being loaded with the men now. It will be ready to sail by mid-morning. It is time to go. I am sorry Karrwin but you will have to say your goodbyes here. It would look very suspicious if you went to the dock. I am sending ten men with Brandon and Tanya."

Tanya looks worried "I will be okay. I will be in good hands with Brandon. I hope to see you soon. I have always wondered what Winterfell looks like." She then leans in and kisses Karrwin. She then steps into a carriage that will mask her presence.

Brandon walks up "I am sorry to be leaving. I will see you soon. Do you have any messages for your family?" As the two of you seperate Brandon shakes your hand.

Soon the carriage is out of the compound and on its way to the harbor. As Karrwin stares at the distant carriage Thom shakes him. "Come he will go to the top of the hill and watch the ship depart."

The two men make it to the top of the Hill. Near the statue of Baelor the Blessed, Karrwin can see the ship getting ready to make way. The sail is unfurled and soon the ship is moving out of the harbor.

Finally as the ship passes of the horizon Thom walks next to Karrwin. "We should be going."

When Karrwin reachs the compound Tyler, Ser Durendal, and Eon are waiting for him. Ser Durendal speaks first. "We have enough ships to transfer the men. The first group will be arriving in two days. The rest in four. I have also arraigned for two ships to meet us here. We will load the men during the wedding. As soon as the wedding is complete you will need to sneak out."

Tyler nods. "Your clothes have arrived they look good. Over the next three days I want to sit down and teach about the major members of House Martell."

Eon looks very nervous "We have started to notice a trend of more Gold Cloaks near the walls around dusk and dawn. I fear things are starting."


----------



## Starman (Sep 13, 2006)

Watching the ship, Karrwin's heart aches. _It has been just an hour and all ready I miss her._ Her smell still lingers in his nostrils and he smiles at the memory it evokes. _I suppose it's back to business, though. _ 

"Okay," Karrwin says. "What do we know of Redwyne's activities over the last few days? Has he made any indications of moving against us?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 15, 2006)

The others look around no one speaks up, finally Ser Durendal does. With a nervousness in his voice that is seldom heard. "We have not heard anything. We have talked about it, but we have not been able to find anything out. It worries us quiet a bit."


----------



## Starman (Oct 2, 2006)

Karrwin shakes his head. "We have to know. Have some of the men go to the taverns Redwyne's men haunt. Men, especially soldiers, talk when they're drinking. See if they can find out anything. Have the guard here increased and make sure everyone is ready for something. I will be very surprised if we make it to the wedding with nothing happening. Is there anything else we need to be concerned about?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Ser Durendal looks up "The last few times Lord Redwyne has come at us has been rather direct. He has used knights and guards in his service. I would imagine the next time he comes he will use allies, mercenaries, and men that cannot be connected to him."

Tyler nods. "Lord Redwyne is not a fool. Dense at times and arrogant to the bone, but not a fool. Ser Durendal's assesment makes sense. I have another recommendation. Instead of sending loyal and known men out, I know of some people in town who provide a service that will provide us with such information far better than your men can. They are expensive, often requiring favors instead of gold. But they are the best."

Eon's face shows nothing but contempt at the mention of espionage, but after a few moments it lessens as he realizes the sense of Tyler's words. "I will make sure the men are alert. I do have some concern. The men are starting to chafe a little at the constant need to be put on alert. They are good men, but soon we will need to allow some relaxation. I would like your permission to allow a few of the men to take wives, a few have asked."

Tyler smirks "They are men after all. Not trying to be mean, but this maybe where Redwyne may try to infiltrate us."

Maester Jeremiah looks over "I have a few ideas that may help. If I maybe given some leeway in regards to the men." Eon looks over and nods.

Feeling the meeting has ajourned the men leave. Leaving just you and Thom Snow. 

One of the few times Thom speaks to you about things. "The men feel that something is going to happen. There is some concern about everyone's safety. They do not know what exactly is going on, but they know things are coming to ahead. Ser Durendal does not tell you everything. He is quite busy. He has been making arraingements for the men to be dressed as commoners the night of the wedding. I think he has arraigned for a ship to take us North. I am sure when he has things figured out he will tell you. It is a shame. I was starting to like this place." Thom shows one of his sly grins.


----------



## Starman (Oct 4, 2006)

"I'm not sure I want to rely on someone outside of the house for something like this," Karrwin tells Tyler. He realizes almost as quickly what he just said. "No offense, Tyler. You have more than earned my trust. Let's not use these people you know unless we absolutely have to.

"As for the men, I know I've been asking a lot of them. If some of them want to marry, they are more than welcome to do so." Karrwin smiles, his thoughts drifting to Tanya.

When he is alone with Thom, Karrwin nods as his bodyguard speaks. "I trust Durendal. He doesn't need to bother me with all of the details of what he does. I, for one, will be glad to be gone from here.

"The morale of my men is bothering me, though. I should see them."

Karrwin spends most of the rest of the day walking around the the manor. He will walk patrols with guards, watch them train, and talk to them offering suggestions and reassurances.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 4, 2006)

Tyler looks at Karrwin with some concern "I understand the hesitation, but I think you should know, your men are going to stick out like a sore thumb. They maybe okay at what they do, but the information you are seeking you cannot find with untrained men."

The others nod at Karrwins decision to allow the men to marry.

When alone Thom nods at your decision. "I would advise you to take a few days and stand with the men. One thing your father said was 'he would never send a man to do something he would not.'

"I also assume I will be guarding you at the wedding. It is only four days away. With your leave I would ask permission to get a new wardrobe for the event?" Thom states.

Most of the men are happy to see Karrwin amongst them training and walking the guard. There is some grumbling and unhappiness. But things seem to be okay. Word has started to reach the men that they will be leaving soon.


----------



## Starman (Oct 8, 2006)

"I'm not expecting them to be trained spies. I just want them to listen for anything Redwyne's men might slip while drunk," Karrwin tells Tyler.

Karrwin nods at Thom's suggestion. "I can't imagine anyone trying something at the wedding, but I suppose you should be there to make Eon and the others happy. Get whatever clothes you need for the event."

As long as nothing else occurs before the wedding, Karrwin has no plans other than being very visible for his men and trying to keep their morale up.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Thom leaves you to walk amongst the men. Over the next few days you stand with the men on guard shift and train with them. Overall spirits are decent, but below normal. As the last few days passby men slowly start packing. 

The night before the wedding Ser Durnedal approaches you. "I have made arraingements for the men to travel North. The plan is somewhat complicated, but the men are ready. Of the 250 men we have here most will be leaving tonight. They will head out in groups of 5-6 making there way for harbor. There is a ship there that will take them to White Harbor. It will set sail before dawn."

"A second group will leave at dawn heading for the ship that will take us after the wedding. They will secure the ship and be prepared to organize a rescue, if need be." He looks up at you on the last part.

"A third group will maintain the image that we are still here. They will leave just as the wedding bells sound. They are our best horseman. There are only a dozen of them and they will make there way North to Moat Caitlin by land." Ser Durendal finishes. 

"You will need to leave during the wedding reception and make your way to harbor. I will wait for you there. We will take that ship north. It is fast and will make it there many days ahead of the other ship." Ser Durendal states.

"On to other business. We have not been able to find anything out. The men we have sent out have not been able to locate any information on the Redwyne's. We have not even been able to see any of there men out. I placed a few men near his manor. Things are quiet. He comes and goes often. Travelling to see the King or the Hand. Otherwise we are blind to his actvities." Ser Durendal finishes.

- - - - 
It is a restless night. Karrwin does not sleep well. It is not the men leaving in the night that bothers his sleep. His mind is full of thoughts of Tanya, her father, the wedding, home ...

After laying in bed for sometime he finally drifts off. A short time later, seems only minutes, Thom is waking Karrwin up. "My Lord, it is time to wake. A bath is drawn."

An hour later after a warm bath, a small cold breakfast (The staff has all left), and dressing into your new outfit. Thom has the horses ready to go. The manor looks deserted. The few remaining men are making preperations to leave. What has been home for so a short while is now a skeleton of itself.

Tyler and Ser Durendal come out to see you off. "Things are different then they have been. I have recieved word that the men near Duskendale are safely away. The ship with the men from here left on time. I will see you at the Harbor."

Tyler steps up "I wish I was going with you to the wedding, but it is best I help here. Eon and Maester Jeremiah are already on the ship preparing it." Tyler looks around "It is a shame I really liked the place."

Thom looks over at Karrwin "We should go." He starts to ride to the door.

As Karrwin nears the Great Sept the crowds start to grow. The commonfolk are starting to gather to witness the event. Vendors, musicans, jesters, mummers, and others wander about entertaining the people. The colors of Orange and Red line the streets.

The horses are given to a young stable boy. Thom stops you pretending to straighten his uniform. In reality he watches to see what stall the horses are in. He nods to Karrwin. 

The two of you are escorted into the Great Sept. Light music sounds through the temple. The smell of jasmine candles burn throughout the temple. The two of you are seated near the front on the brides side, a position of honor. The two of you are only three rows back from the front. Karrwin sits next a man he recognizes, Ser Devan Lannister. 

He nods at Karrwin. He appears to be in his finest. He wear black that marks him as his nickname the black knight. The only Lannister red and gold is on the Lion of his cloak. "It has been too long." He says extending his hand.

A short time later the ceremony begins. As per standard etiquette of the Seven Faiths the ceremony takes place. The King gives away his sister. Seated only a few seats from the King is Lord Redwyne. A special ceremony of Dorne takes place as well. The whole things takes well over 3 hours. Finally the bells ring. People cheer and the crowd outside roars. As the bells ring and the people stand to greet the new couple an usher of servants rush forward and start rearranging the great hall. Within a few minutes the hall is set up for the reception.

People start to mingle allowing the servants to setup. The couple is met by many Lords and Ladies. The King is not far off. As Karrwin stands watching the events. A man appears next to him, it is Lord Redwyne. 

"I expected my daughter show up next to you here today. I see she has not. Where has she gone now?" He says in a low and civil tone, trying his hardest not to offend you. He watches the people move and mingle. "I know she left on a ship a few days ago."


----------



## Starman (Oct 10, 2006)

For a moment, Karrwin considers lying or dissembling to Redwyne. Then he decides against it. _He would know it._ Stark takes a deep breath. "She is still very upset with you and didn't want to see you. Tanya is...she is safe now."


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 10, 2006)

Redwyne finally looks at Karrwin. "I hope you realize what you are doing. I will ask you just this one time. Afterwards I will take her." Redwyne looks at Karrwin for a few moments. And then walks off. Normally Karrwin would have figured he would have been upset, but Karrwin thinks for a moment he saw a smile on Redwyne's face.

Thom walks over and stands behind Karrwin "Why do I get the feeling he knows exactly what was going on and he wanted it to happen?" In a hushed tone Thom whispers "I think it is time to leave."


----------



## Starman (Oct 13, 2006)

Karrwin stands there for a moment, silently. "Hmmm...I think you're right, Thom. I don't know what is going on, but I think we will be better off leaving. Let's go." The Stark youth tries to leave the wedding without attracting too much attention and will make his way back to his manor.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 14, 2006)

It takes a few minutes to sneak away. Crowds of people are milling about. Many wishing to meet "Lord Stark", others are looking for idle chat while things get organized. Thom slowly makes his way out first. Leaving Karrwin to fend for himself for a few minutes. 

The King stands and the crowd dies down. "I have an announcement to make. I would like to congradulate the new couple. A roar rumbles through the crowd. I would also like to announce as my wedding gift to my new brother a position on the small council. Lord Yunis Martell is my new master of laws." Karrwin immeadately realizes this is the postion held by Prince Daemon. 

Karrwin tries to look for Prince Daemon but the crowd is too large. The King continues to speak but Karrwin continues to look for the Prince. 

Finally musicians start playing and the wedding guests make there way to the center of the room. Karrwin is able to slide out a side door and out into the afternoon.

Thom is just coming from the stables with the horses. He waves for Karrwin to stop. He gets the horses nearby and walks over with a dark blue cloak. "Put this on, so no one sees you leaving."

Soon the two of you are off to the docks. It is a slow and teadious journey. Thom often doubles around or loops into areas not needed. Rarely he looks over his shoulder. It is almost an hour before you are finally to the dock.

Ser Durendal stands nearby on one of the docks in his typical mood his sits motionless waiting for you. At the end of the pier you see a small sleek vessel that appears more than ready to sail. 

A few men mill about the docks. Finally Ser Durendal stands "Good horses, too bad what a waste." As the two of you dismount and start getting your things organized Ser Durendal slaps the horses and they go running off.

The three of Karrwin, Thom, and Ser Durendal make it to the ship. It takes only a few minutes for the ship to set sail. Soon Karrwin is leaving King's Landing. The sun is in the middle of the sky. Shining onto to huge city. In the distance bells can be heard ringing. Tyler walks up to Karrwin. "It is down. We have left and the King's sister is married. Prince Daemon no longer sits on the small council. It has began."

When Karrwin looks over Tyler states "Thom told me. It will be the beginning and end for one side. Are path is now set for us." 

As the two of you speak Eon walks over. "It appears we are not as sneaky as we thought." Eon points to two large galleys that block the ship from leaving the harbor. Karrwin looks and see that they are flying the colors of Lord Redwyne.

The Captain yells out "It will be a fight prepare yourselves." 

It takes only a few minutes before the ships unite. The Captain attempts to out distance and then out turn them. Finally one of the galleys falls behind, but the other is within grappling distance and soon the ships are being pulled together.

_Intiative please. _


----------



## Starman (Oct 15, 2006)

[sblock=Initiative]Initiative: 8[/sblock]

A steely determination settles over Karrwin. _I will not be taken as easily as Redwyne seems to think._ "Men of the North to me!" he cries, drawing his sword. "Cut through their grapple lines if you can! Eon, get an archer to take out their pilot!" Karrwin moves up to the edge of the ship, sword raised, prepared to cut down any man coming over.

[sblock=OOC]I took some liberties with how much I could say in one round, but I assumed I started talking before initiative began.[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 16, 2006)

The men gather around drawing weapons. Swords, axes, and other weapons appear. Eon tosses Karrwin a set of chain mail. "Put it on lad, we are about to get bloody."

Two men climb the main mast, short bows in tow to attack the men from a distance. The twang of the bows sound a few seconds later.

The men cheer and yell at your announcement. As Karrwin looks over to the galley approaching he realizes there must be close to twice as many men on that ship as on his.

The first set of grappling lines appear and hook the ship. Men start attacking the rope.

OOC
[sblock] You can take a free round as you are more than likely ready for there grapple lines. [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Oct 18, 2006)

Karrwin hacks at one of the ropes and watches for soldiers jumping across, ready to run them through.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 19, 2006)

Karrwin hack through one of the thick hemp ropes splitting it into two preventing some of the actions of the boarders. But as Karrwin looks around he realizes there are just too many. Soon the men will be boarding.

As Karrwin finishes that thought a burly man jumps up on the railing. He is wearing a boiled leather breastplate and carries an axe. He gets the jump on Karrwin (literally). He attempts to jump down on top of Karrwin. But at the last second Karrwin brings his sword up in defense. With skill or luck, maybe a little of both Karrwin's blade blocks the axe but his sword cleanly cuts through the haft of the axe. The man stands there holding a handle with no axe head.

OOC
[sblock] You are one lucky sob. I rolled Karrwin defense roll. It was 18 higher than the guys attack. I deamed that as something special. Hence the destruction of the weapon. Lucky. [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2006)

Karrwin smoothly counterattacks with his longsword. The slice at the man's midsection is well aimed.

"These men are easy meat! Fight on!"


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 21, 2006)

The man crumples to the ground. Unable to defend himself. He does little but die. Karrwin get a quick chance to look around. While things seemed to be fine at the moment. The attackers are gaining momentum. There are just to many of them. As more men board the ship, more lines are being attached and more men are coming aboard.

Karrwin glances around. Thom is fighting three men to his left. Ser Durendal is fighting off four men. Eon has taken a nasty wound to the thight but fends off two men. The archers continue to rain down arrows at the other ship.

A man slowly and confidentally come walking over the railing. Karrwin does not recognize the man, but he wears a shining silver breastplate and carries a silver sword as well. "Karrwin Stark, I am Vyman Velaryon. Today is your day to die." Karrwin recognizes the man name. He is a member of the Kingsguard.

He jumps down and presses the attack. His sword comes gleaming in. A quick slash passes by Karrwin's defense and stabs into Karrwin's left leg. A sharp searing pain can be felt. The pain dissappears when the sword is removed.


----------



## Starman (Oct 22, 2006)

Karrwin feels a flash of fear. _This isn't some poorly trained guardsman. This is a true knight._ He takes a deep breath and tries to focus. _He cannot beat me if I do not let him. I am Karrwin Stark and I will not lose today._ He counterattacks with a calm assurance. "I am Karrwin Stark, ser knight, and you will find me no easy prey."


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 22, 2006)

Velaryon easily blocks Karrwin's counterattack, but his own attack comes slow and wide. Karrwin is easily able to side step the attack. The sharp pain in Karrwin's leg dissappears but a dull ache has started to grow.


----------



## Starman (Oct 22, 2006)

Karrwin continues to hammer at Valeryon, his blade attempting to find the man's vitals. The rest of the battle seems to fade around him as he focuses intently on the deadly foe before him.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 23, 2006)

*Admin note:*  Starman just made us aware of some terrible news. Please go here - and I'm tremendously sorry.


----------

